# The road to alpha



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok so my names Chris and ive recently become another member of #teamalpha. Yes another one 

This journal will be to track and record my progress while working with scott

A little info about me as of last week I weight 13.7 stone at 5ft 10. I am 21

My goals while working with Scott are to get ripped (the alpha look ) Then get on stage to compete In a junior comp.

I have just finished week 1 with scott so I'll put a little summary up of last week then update from there.

Diet... not going into much detail there as its between me and scott but so far I am loving very easy to stick to and has been on point all last week

Training... Well wot can I say it's brutal compared to wot I am use to as I am sure other team alpha members will agree.

I am on a simple splite I train weights Monday ,tuesday, Thursday and Friday. Cardio on sat and Sunday this is a 45min incline walk

Will update tomorrow after my chest and tricep workout. Will also add photos once I've made so progress.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck mate wise choice :thumbup1: I hear you on the training its abit different but absolutely kicks your **** !


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks bud it dose't take long to notice Scott knows what he's doing.

Ya the training is a killer specially the leg workout not going to lie I've been slacking on legs for awhile big wake up call.

Oh and good luck with your journal ive been following everyone in team alpha and everyone's making some great progress .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Luckily ever since I started training I have loved training legs used to do them twice a week when I started, never let them get behind they are such a bastard to train pain wise!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I know wot your saying bud they are deffenutly a big lagging part of mine but with Scott in my corner they should see some growth. but I've got a knee injury from racing cars so have to be careful with them.

Scott knows this and i am on high reps for legs and pretty much every muscle group really  so keeping the weight down and my knee seems to be holding well.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Any starting pics? What sort of bodyfat you at?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the team mate. You're going to love the results, all we ask is you work HARD!!!

I'll be popping in the keep and eye on you.

Not long til you'l have the an Team Alpha 3D Abs Avi up here


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I am going to take progress photos other the *weekend to send Scott so may post them on here.*

My bodyfat is not the best to say the least at the moment have been leaner but can see top abs in the morning*

A little update weight this morning is down to 13.5 so a nice little drop.*

- - - Updated - - -

I am going to take progress photos other the *weekend to send Scott so may post them on here.*

My bodyfat is not the best to say the least at the moment have been leaner but can see top abs in the morning*

A little update weight this morning is down to 13.5 so a nice little drop.*


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for dropping in rack.

Ok so today was chest and triceps

Cable crossovers 2sets hight reps

Up 3 reps on last set

Flat db fly 3sets hight reps 5kg up from last week on last set

Bench press 2sets high reps

Incline db press 4sets high reps down a couple of reps from last weeks on last two sets

Tricep dips 2 sets body weight max reps

Close grip bench press

Epic failure on these arms had nothing left so did rope pull downs instead 2 set failure

Chest will be hurting tomorrow

Diet has been spot on. All food prep for tomorrow time to chill.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck mate, and welcome!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Alpha lol I want starting pics!?!! To See what Scott's working with?

Is it also mandatory or a requirement to have his name in every journal title?lmao

Good luck though mate, but I'm sure you dont need it


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Alpha lol I want starting pics!?!! To See what Scott's working with?
> 
> Is it also mandatory or a requirement to have his name in every journal title?lmao
> 
> Good luck though mate, but I'm sure you dont need it


I will put starting photos up on the weekend or next. I never said it was't a long road I've got lots of work to do.

It's not mandatory. Scott dose't even ask that I put up a journal or use his name. I like the team alpha thing reading others post and journals helps kick my ass into gear.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got back from the gym. Today was supposed to be a rest day but spoke to Scott yesterday and he said I could do cardio so 45mins incline on treadmill done.

Diet has been on point today I am not going to lie the hunger pains have been Terrible couldn't wait to eat my meals but had 1l diet coke and around 5l of water today the diet coke is really helping although I will try and cut it down a little


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Good luck mate, and welcome!


Thanks buddy just read your journal and best of luck looking big will be interesting seeing your progress.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Thanks buddy just read your journal and best of luck looking big will be interesting seeing your progress.[/quote
> 
> Thanks mate , feel free to input whenever u want


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Scott glad to have you onboard


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Update for day 9 trained legs. Diet has been spot on. I am still loving it great food choices but the hunger pains are starting to kick in.

Workout.... had an amazing leg workout really pushed it hit pb on everything but calf raisers.

Leg curls + 5kg on last 3 sets

Leg extensions + 10kg and did one extra set felt great legs burning at this point.

Leg press

Wide: +10kg

Narrow: +18kg

Medium: +2 reps

Squats needed to sit down for 5 mins before I started had the bin next to me at this point

+20kg for last set had a friend screaming at me to get the last couple of reps out.

Standing calf raisers -1 rep on last set so drop't the weight and added 1 set for a couple more reps

Job done very happy with today's workout.

Weight today is 13.4 so down 1 more pound


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like all is going good mate, least you will be looking forward to every meal lol!

How much you squatting atm?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Hay bud. ya can't wait for meal time to come around and they all taste so good 

Today was 130kg 15r reps not much but legs where destroyed from the other sets plus it can only improve from this point


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

130kg for 15reps is a decent weight mate. Well done!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In for the ride  subbed!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> In for the ride  subbed!


Happy to have you on board bud.



RACK said:


> 130kg for 15reps is a decent weight mate. Well done!!!


Thanks rack.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Day 10 and what a sh*t day diet has been spot on so far.

so no training today should have been shoulder, biceps and abs was looking forward to it.

Reason I am not training today is I drop't a gearbox on my big toe at work no steel toe caps ( I know stupid) and got a blood blister under my toenail so trying to be cleave got a drill to realise the pressure went a little wrong and went in to deep and in a lot of pain.

Will train tomorrow after fasted cardio If i can walk.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That sounds just like somethin I'd do lol

If you can't walk mate you could try usin a stationary bike for cardio. Shouldn't put any pressure on your toe then as you could use your instep to peddle


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks rack just doing 45mins fasted on the bike know.

Toe feels a lot better still can't walk normal but will finish cardio get a couple of meals down me then hit shoulders, biceps an abs. update later


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks scott can't let a little injury stop me from training.

Would it be ok to do shrugs on the smith machine instead of barbell shrugs today as its the only way I can think of taking some pressure off my toe ?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Luckily ever since I started training I have loved training legs used to do them twice a week when I started, never let them get behind they are such a bastard to train pain wise!


agree to that , first time i walked in a gym some guy said to always train legs and have always followed that. Enjoy the pain during and after and the throwing up!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> agree to that , first time i walked in a gym some guy said to always train legs and have always followed that. Enjoy the pain during and after and the throwing up!


There's plenty of pain with Scott's leg workout actually enjoying the leg workout for once.

Just got back from the gym did't try for any personal best today as toe was still causing me pain but concentrated on form slow negative and nice squeeze felt great shoulders where burning on the drive home.

Workout

Shrugs

Behind head shoulder press

Upright row

Side raises

Hammer curl

Alternating db curl superset with barbell curl

Crunches

Will post measurement's changes and weight tomorrow with some photos.

Feeling great bring on tomorrow's cardio and the end of week 2


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Board so fort I'll upload a couple of photos to show where I am at. As u can see I have a long way to go.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just seen this pal, good luck with it all. You've got a good base to build on and reading your workouts 130kg for 15 reps is good mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good startin point mate, you'll love lookin at before and after shots in a few months


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys

Today is the end of week 2 weight is still 13.4 so down 3 pounds from last week

Measurements

Arms same

Chest:-1/2 inch

Waist: -3/4 inch measuring myself is a little tricky but was just short of a inch so put 3/4 

Quads same

Making some progress so all is good.

Training.... Did 45mins fasted cardio today on the bike as still can't walk. I am starting to hate the bike can't wait till I can do incline walk again.

Diet has been good yesterday and will be today had a slight detour last night went out for a meal with a couple of mates I did't have my normal meal but had chicken breast and salad kept it heathy no sauce or drink chicken breast was cook plain as well.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update... Went to the gym again and did 45 mins cardio on the bike.

feeling good and starting to be able to put pressure on my foot again bring on Deadlift tomorrow.

got some diet changes from Scott which should really help with hunger and hitting pb next week.

Bring on week 3


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Start of week 3... Diet changes are nice no hunger pains feel a lot fuller. Only slight prob is I don't think I'll drop much weight this week as I am eating a lot of food.

Training... Back

Felt great in the gym great pump and full of energy

Chins pb 40reps was ment to be 50 but that's the best I've done

Rear delt flys no pb but felt a lot easier and managed to keep form on last couple of reps

Db row yet again no pb but got a great squeeze and slow negative should be able to up this next week

Low pulley row

Deadlift pb added 10kg to all sets from last week. I was blowing out my a** after these 

Seated calf raises 50 reps the pain is horrible its only 1 set but it burns like hell

Leg raises

Diet has been great and all food cook and ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Seem to be nailing it mate good base from photos aswell, what are you deadlifting atm?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye look good in pics.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Seem to be nailing it mate good base from photos aswell, what are you deadlifting atm?


Thanks bud loving having Scott in charge and reading everyone else's journals really keeping me focused

Deadlift was 110kg 4x 15 reps had a couple of mins rest In between sets tho.

Been reading your journal as well you seem to be nailing it .keep it up bud

Shame about the neck sounded a messy night


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye look good in pics.


Thanks can't wait to see the progress in a couple of months.

When's Scott taking other your training and diet bud. Let me know when you get a journal up .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work on the deads mate.

With the weight loss, don't get too hung up on the scales (trust me on this front lol), go more by how you look in the mirror


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Nice work on the deads mate.
> 
> With the weight loss, don't get too hung up on the scales (trust me on this front lol), go more by how you look in the mirror


Ya I had this problem this morning jump't on the scales and they said 13.6 after only one day on the added food wonted to throw the things in the bin. Trying not to let it bother me tho.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's goin to bother you all day now mate, try and keep them in the cupboard until weigh day. I know how hard it is as I struggled big time last week but think about how the scales will affect your mood for the rest of the day IF you get on them.

You've put a tad of weight on and increased your food, this will most likely be water by now and remember to put 1lb of fat on you need to consume an extra 3500cals. You're food won't have been upped by that much lol

Use today's mood as motivation to keep the scales away til you're next asked to weigh in. I promise it works


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> It's goin to bother you all day now mate, try and keep them in the cupboard until weigh day. I know how hard it is as I struggled big time last week but think about how the scales will affect your mood for the rest of the day IF you get on them.
> 
> You've put a tad of weight on and increased your food, this will most likely be water by now and remember to put 1lb of fat on you need to consume an extra 3500cals. You're food won't have been upped by that much lol
> 
> Use today's mood as motivation to keep the scales away til you're next asked to weigh in. I promise it works


I have to drag my self away from the scales some days!

Personally find using the mirror to gauge what im looking like rather than the scales 

Good luck @Got2getlean team alpha seem to be the good team to be with at the min


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> It's goin to bother you all day now mate, try and keep them in the cupboard until weigh day. I know how hard it is as I struggled big time last week but think about how the scales will affect your mood for the rest of the day IF you get on them.
> 
> You've put a tad of weight on and increased your food, this will most likely be water by now and remember to put 1lb of fat on you need to consume an extra 3500cals. You're food won't have been upped by that much lol
> 
> Use today's mood as motivation to keep the scales away til you're next asked to weigh in. I promise it works


Thanks rack, It did put me in a little downer but it's all good will just use it to motivate some pb tonight on chest and triceps.

Won't be stepping on scales till the weekend.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> I have to drag my self away from the scales some days!
> 
> Personally find using the mirror to gauge what im looking like rather than the scales
> 
> Good luck @Got2getlean team alpha seem to be the good team to be with at the min


Thanks

team alpha is def a great team to be apart of No regrets from me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Thanks
> 
> team alpha is def a great team to be apart of No regrets from me.


its like fightclub except everyone knows about it haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fu.ck the scales, no one looks at you in the street and thinks "hmmm he looks about 15 stone" or whatever. Just a number. My 95kg nowadays looks a lot different to 95kg a year ago for example. If i purely looked at the number, you would think i had gained nothing in a year, which i know isnt the case.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I hope everyone's happy with plans results and speed I reply to problems etc


Caution may be a little riming in reply 

Everything is great Scott really enjoying it ATM foods great trainings good and loving having you in charge focus and motivation is high.

Happy customer


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Day 14

Chest and triceps

Cable crossover pb on last set up one plate don't know the weight as its just says 1-16 

Flate flys slow negative great squeeze at top. Managed pb on second set of plus 2 reps and managed to get another set out with the 15s instead of 12.5 so another pb

Bench press managed 3 more reps on first set kept same weight then fell short of a couple reps on last set so got my breath back and hit a couple more reps till failure. Could really do with a training partner for chest.

Incline db press no pb 

Body weight dips

Close grip bench press no pb on weight but was the first time I managed to get the reps out on 2 of the sets fell short on last set

So training went well chest was pump and going to be hurting tomorrow. 

Diet... Stuck to it today really enjoying the added food feel a lot fuller strangely I am looking leaner at the top of my stomach but the lower part seems to have got a little puffy.

Little update on my toe woke up today feels great can walk normally so will be back to cardio on the treadmill tomorrow


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lovin the positive post above, especially the feelin fuller and lookin leaner bit 

- - - Updated - - -

Lovin the positive post above, especially the feelin fuller and lookin leaner bit


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Lovin the positive post above, especially the feelin fuller and lookin leaner bit
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Lovin the positive post above, especially the feelin fuller and lookin leaner bit


**** me rack your one early bird

It's strange I am on more carbs now than I have been for the last 8 months and it's great I normally just balloon out once I add carbs but seem to be tightening up around top half just a little loser around the bottom of my belly.

I must say its nice to feel full for most of the day I am normally always hungry.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I get bored sleeping haha

Its funny how things work when a new structured diet is in place. Plus timing is everything, when you eat them makes a massive difference to how you responde to carbs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Original name guys! jacked it from my journal title.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

^ is this a joke?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


Ya I am up for meeting everyone. Can you pm me with more details and ill confirm if I can make it.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

lxm said:


> Original name guys! jacked it from my journal title.


??????


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> ^ is this a joke?


Mate LXM is THE Alpha male round here! Scott named it Team Alpha in homage off him


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

For a second there I thought this was serious haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> For a second there I thought this was serious haha


He is serious mate!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Not joking, someone from 'team alpha' asked a mod to edit out my journal title because it was 'the road to alpha'

What I would have appreciated is if one of you simply asked me.. and I wouldnt have had an issue

- - - Updated - - -

Not joking, someone from 'team alpha' asked a mod to edit out my journal title because it was 'the road to alpha'

What I would have appreciated is if one of you simply asked me.. and I wouldnt have had an issue

- - - Updated - - -

Not joking, someone from 'team alpha' asked a mod to edit out my journal title because it was 'the road to alpha'

What I would have appreciated is if one of you simply asked me.. and I wouldnt have had an issue


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

lxm said:


> Not joking, someone from 'team alpha' asked a mod to edit out my journal title because it was 'the road to alpha'
> 
> What I would have appreciated is if one of you simply asked me.. and I wouldnt have had an issue


No one will have requested it the mods changed all the titles of our journals that had alpha in them mate as mine got changed to and so did reza's.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

lxm said:


> Not joking, someone from 'team alpha' asked a mod to edit out my journal title because it was 'the road to alpha'
> 
> What I would have appreciated is if one of you simply asked me.. and I wouldnt have had an issue
> 
> ...


Why should of one of us ask you? It's nothing to do with anyone who is being trained by Scott. Obviously Got2getlean didn't see your journal mate and didn't know his title was close to yours. As far as somebody asking a mod I don't know about that.

Just stop getting your knickers in a twist, look around in the journal section and there are quite a few with similar titles an nobody seems to care.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

lxm said:


> Not joking, someone from 'team alpha' asked a mod to edit out my journal title because it was 'the road to alpha'
> 
> What I would have appreciated is if one of you simply asked me.. and I wouldnt have had an issue
> 
> ...


My original journal name was the road to alpha with Dutch Scott for some reason it has been changed.

Oh and did't know there was another journal with the same name if there's a prob ask a mod to change the name again I could't care less wot my journal is called.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Why should of one of us ask you? It's nothing to do with anyone who is being trained by Scott. Obviously Got2getlean didn't see your journal mate and didn't know his title was close to yours. As far as somebody asking a mod I don't know about that.
> 
> Just stop getting your knickers in a twist, look around in the journal section and there are quite a few with similar titles an nobody seems to care.


I* presumed *that one of the team alpha guys asked for my journal title to be changed.. and if that was the case then they could have asked me to change it since it was clashing with theirs.. The reason I came to this conclusion was because when mine was changed the 'road to alpha with dutch' appeared...

Knickers are not in a twist buddy, if they are its no more than yours!

there is no issue.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:confused1:

Whats this Alpha hating going on? lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

lxm said:


> I* presumed *that one of the team alpha guys asked for my journal title to be changed.. and if that was the case then they could have asked me to change it since it was clashing with theirs.. The reason I came to this conclusion was because when mine was changed the 'road to alpha with dutch' appeared...
> 
> Knickers are not in a twist buddy, if they are its no more than yours!
> 
> there is no issue.


Not being funny here bud I did't know you had a journal up with the same name and I did't ask for your journal Name to be changed I've only just this week been able to pm .

With all do respect this is my journal to track progress I don't mind banter or questions but I don't won't pages full of the anti alpha cr*p like other alpha members journals have if there is a problem with anything pm me if not keep it out of my journal thanks.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah From the replies I have gathered that mate, Read above.. I thought originally it might have been linked to you guys.. but have now learnt its not you guys.

Im not Anti Alpha ? People are quoting and directing comments to me so ive been replying in defence. Like I said there is no issue.. cant you see that ? Im leaving it at that (like my last post was suppose to be)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Man I'm stuffed


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

lxm said:


> I* presumed *that one of the team alpha guys asked for my journal title to be changed.. and if that was the case then they could have asked me to change it since it was clashing with theirs.. The reason I came to this conclusion was because when mine was changed the 'road to alpha with dutch' appeared...
> 
> Knickers are not in a twist buddy, if they are its no more than yours!
> 
> there is no issue.


Pal if there's no issue then why post in this journal mentioning it?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck with this dude.

Subbed!

@lxm i suppose a simple apology would've been suffice for jumping the gun and throwing around accusations


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck with this dude.
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> @lxm i suppose a simple apology would've been suffice for jumping the gun and throwing around accusations


Glad to have you on board sharpy should hopefully meet you guys on the 14th.

No apology needed its all good.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok so todays update as always diet has been good.

Training... Did 45 mins incline walk on treadmill sweating like a pig  toe feels fine no pain walking or during cardio.

Was going to do a quick Ab circuit but after 20 mins on the treadmill hunger hit hard all I could think about was my pw shake 

Day off work tomorrow helping an ex move her sh*t out my house and Into her new place. So will do 45mins fasted cardio in the morning then legs later will be in Oxford so might pop down to mike sheridans gym there's some great equipment for legs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya I am up for meeting everyone. Can you pm me with more details and ill confirm if I can make it.


Croyford gym where sharpy76 trains mate, link in his journal as can't post it right now on my bb. Sunday 14th oct, get there for bout 9am


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

12pm it is then haha.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just had a look on sat nav it's 106 miles from me  but I'll be there let me know the times


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update while I am waiting at the drs board 

Yesterday was one busy day off did't get chance to train legs managed 45mins fasted cardio tho. Diet was good only I removed the pwo shake as I did't train and had my last meal about an hour later than it should of been.

Will train legs on Sunday which should work out fine as I get a cheat day on sat not really feeling the need for one but I am going to be in London all day .

Today's plan is shoulders and biceps

Looking forward to the workout as Scott added a couple of things, going to be hard

Will update tonight.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good man, I'll get times set in stone for the meeting this weekend

I've got delts and tri's tonight so will look forward to see how your shoulder sesh goes


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye sooner better as i need to book transport and it gets more expensive closer to the date!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Good man, I'll get times set in stone for the meeting this weekend
> 
> I've got delts and tri's tonight so will look forward to see how your shoulder sesh goes


Yes bud let me know looking forward to it.

Love training shoulders  by far the best workout of the week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to hate them but now my fave part too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i got shoulders toooo.

Think legs are my favourite lately.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders have got to be first followed by back the pump on Scott's back workout is un real. I am loving the leg workout but it's the walking the day after that I don't like 

Good look with the shoulders tonight guys pb all round


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll get it sorted and post up in mine and others journals by the end of tonight


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got back from the gym the changes in the workout really finished the shoulders off

Workout....barbell Shrugs no pb but felt good need some new straps grip keeps going

Behind head press pb+5 kg and one more set so all good there 

Upright row

Standing lat raises slow neg and squeeze at top shoulders where screaming at this point

Seated side raises this was just added so no pb to beat but I think I'll up weight next week

Cheating side raises (a little swing ) by god they where burning at this point

Hammer curls

Alternating db curl superset with bb curls

3x25 reps crunches

Job done

Diets all good as always.

Plans changed for tomorrow I am no longer going to London so waiting for Scott to see if I can miss the cheat day don't feel depleted in anyway and no real cravings so it's not needed. never fort I'd say that lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


Yes bud I'll be there

Don't know how to pm


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today's update fasted cardio done 45 mins

Then trained legs about 20 mins ago

Leg curl managed:1 more set on last weeks pb

Leg extensions: same

Leg press:

Wide Same as last week

Narrow pb +10kg

Medium same as last week

Squats:same as last week

Standing calf raises: did't do these felt horrible after the leg workout light headed and feel sick

Diet has been good so far no cheat today will hold out another week I am sure I'll be allowed something on the 14th when we all meet up to train 

Will update with weight and measurements tomorrow


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning team alpha.

Just eating my breakfast the best meal of the day 

45 mins fasted cardio done I am starting to enjoy cardio it's nice to shut off and chill to some music.

Ok so I've stayed away from the scales this week till today weight this morning is 13.5 that's a gain of 1 pound no to bad considering I am on more carbs this week than I have been for months.

Will train back, calves and abs today at a different gym as will be working late Monday.

I've also ask Scott if we can step it up a gear in regards to weight loss may regret that 

Will update with training later on.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like it's going well mate, see you next sunday!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Sounds like it's going well mate, see you next sunday!


Ya can't wait to see everyone will be nice to put a face to the profiles.

It's cross't my mind a few times how small I am gonna look next to most of you lot  but f**k it got to start somewhere


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Guys im a natty 85kg trust me I'll look tiny lol


Haha Scott no one with 19inch arms looks small


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok just finished my back workout at unique body's gym in Oxford. Sorry Scott did't stick to your workout there where loads of hammer strength machines and stuff for back was like a fat kid in a cake shop and had a play with them all  back is pump't and was one hell of a workout .

Time for some well deserved rest and food prepping for next week.

Bring on week 4


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't let Scott bang on about how small he is bastards still pretty big !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like all is going well in here mate, I love cardio in a morning, chills me out and sets me up for the day, just me the dog and some awesome tunes while pounding the streets


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Looks like all is going well in here mate, I love cardio in a morning, chills me out and sets me up for the day, just me the dog and some awesome tunes while pounding the streets


Morning rack. i am liking the morning cardio I only do it on the weekends ATM and could kill Scott when the alarm go's off  but after I feel great.

Got my orders from Scott last night and plan is to keep hitting pb diet is the same as last week. He's added a couple of mins cardio in the morning and some crunches


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I keep gettin told off from him as I want to do more cardio lol

You'll get into the abs and cardio routine in no time, looking forward to readin this weeks progress


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

just Made a big slip up on diet came home from the gym after doing 45mins cardio as did't have to work late in the end.

For some reason had a massive craving for chocolate and caved had two tbls of peanut butter 2 tbls of choc spread on 2 rice cakes and 1 small snickers bar. Feeling bad but will suck it up and hit some extra cardio over the week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It could have been a lot worse mate but fair does for poppin it up for all to see. You know you gotta work it off now though lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Been up since 5.30 went for a 20 mins fast walk to help burn off those unwonted cals would have been longer but do to the fact I caved yesterday men't I did't prep my meal last night

Got chest and Triceps tonight and will go for a run after.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> It could have been a lot worse mate but fair does for poppin it up for all to see. You know you gotta work it off now though lol


No point in having a journal if i am not honest.

as you said will have to work it off so I can hopefully be aloud a little Cheat when I am up in Kent with you guys  .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've spoke to Scott about this, I usually get carbs on sat and sun with 2 treat meals sunday. I'm having carbs after my saturday morning cardio and then leaving them out so can have a few extras on sunday with everyone.

You're best off speakin to Scott to see what he says but I'm 99% sure he'll just say enjoy your food sunday......... you'll defo need it hahahaha


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was chest and triceps

Feeling great today in the gym best workout so far felt full and was looking bigger and leaner across the top also had a couple of comments from over gym members  and one person was bugging me to train with him so going to do a back workout on Monday will be nice having a training partner for back and punishing him with Scott's workout 

Workout...

Cable crossovers same as last week

Flat flys up 5 kg for last two sets think I could have gone heavier but kept good form and hit all reps will up it next week

Bench press pb managed all 15 reps on first set and up 2 rep second set and decided to do another set and hit 10 reps could't even do 10 on second set last week.

Incline db press two reps down on last set from last week really struggled with these.

Body weight dips

Close grip bench press

Again struggling on triceps as theres nothing left after chest.

Then hit a 10 min run and 10mins fast incline walk for a bit of added cardio.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have fun then? Lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Have fun then? Lol


Yes mate hard but enjoying making some progress for once.

Saw your photo looking good bud how's your training going ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Training is going great 1 week in now. Chest and tris for me today aswell. Probably not so heavy on tris as I normally do but I do shoulders/tri normally. Although like you they were trashed after chest could only do half the dips I normally do lol

Looking forward to sun? Do u have to go in to London and out?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Training is going great 1 week in now. Chest and tris for me today aswell. Probably not so heavy on tris as I normally do but I do shoulders/tri normally. Although like you they were trashed after chest could only do half the dips I normally do lol
> 
> Looking forward to sun? Do u have to go in to London and out?


Ya it's horrible I am normally start my triceps off with dips and add 40kg but I am struggling with just my body weight lol

Ya can't wait to meet everyone and hit a training session

Not sure about going in to London bud I'll be leaving from Oxfordshire so not to sure wot ever the sat nav says  whys that ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh was just wondering as ill be in London sat night so of anyone was going thru could if got train together lol.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Oh was just wondering as ill be in London sat night so of anyone was going thru could if got train together lol.


Pm me post code mate ill have a look on sat nav as long as its not a massive detour I am more than happy to pick u up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm going to be by Victoria no idea postcode it will be ok as I can jump on overground to crayford or w/e it's called. Cheers though 

- - - Updated - - -

I'm going to be by Victoria no idea postcode it will be ok as I can jump on overground to crayford or w/e it's called. Cheers though


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm going to be by Victoria no idea postcode it will be ok as I can jump on overground to crayford or w/e it's called. Cheers though
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm going to be by Victoria no idea postcode it will be ok as I can jump on overground to crayford or w/e it's called. Cheers though


Sorry bud read your last reply wrong lol

Do u know if the train takes us anywhere near the gym as it would be a lot easier for me to jump on train to victoria prob save a few quid on fuel as well


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update, did 60mins Cardio tonight and my morning cardio ( if u can call it that) with 50 crunches

Think my body is starting to get use to the added food as I am starting to get hungry again spent most of the day looking at the clock 

Felt bloated and fat today as well not sure why prob just in my head oh well food all prepped and looking forward to legs tomorrow


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Trained legs last night felt very focussed and hit some pb, I think I could have increased the weight on everything tbo but decided to hit the rep ranges

Leg curl managed 5 sets with all reps with last weeks pb

Leg extensions +5kg

Leg press wide:same as last week will up next week

Narrow: + 2reps will up weight next week

Medium: same will up next week

Squats managed 2sets with 130kg hopefully will hit 3 sets next week

Standing calf raises same as last week

Yesterday was another day of feel bloated and fat but feel ok this morning , training shoulders, biceps tonight at a diff gym will also have a training partner so looking forward to that and hopefully some more pb  will update tonight.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you train on your own most of the time mate? I find having a training partner makes a massive difference when training. Am sure if you get someone training with you you'll start smashing the PB's regularly.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Do you train on your own most of the time mate? I find having a training partner makes a massive difference when training. Am sure if you get someone training with you you'll start smashing the PB's regularly.


Hay bud. Ya I train by myself most of the time I've had a couple of training partners but they all show up late and give up after a while, I like training by myself but can't beat a training partner when there motivated.

Will be changing gyms in december after my contract runs out and hopefully will have a training partner then and a gym worth going to


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Hay bud. Ya I train by myself most of the time I've had a couple of training partners but they all show up late and give up after a while, I like training by myself but can't beat a training partner when there motivated.
> 
> Will be changing gyms in december after my contract runs out and hopefully will have a training partner then and a gym worth going to


I was the same with training partners, the first one liked it but then a few in the gym found out he was a copper and weren't happy, so he stopped coming, next one injured his shoulder 6 weeks into training, then started training with my cousin who would only train when on gear so 8 weeks on 12 weeks off! For the past 18 months I've trained with my mate Danny and its made a massive difference.

Hopefully you get someone to train with.. Put an ad in the lonely hearts column haha


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I was the same with training partners, the first one liked it but then a few in the gym found out he was a copper and weren't happy, so he stopped coming, next one injured his shoulder 6 weeks into training, then started training with my cousin who would only train when on gear so 8 weeks on 12 weeks off! For the past 18 months I've trained with my mate Danny and its made a massive difference.
> 
> Hopefully you get someone to train with.. Put an ad in the lonely hearts column haha


My old training partner was the same mate only trained when on gear he would get a couple of weeks into pct then disappears

Haha might have to  I have someone training with me on Monday so hopefully he's not a complete plank.

I've been using other alpha members journals ATM to kick me in the ass and motivate me in the gym, after Sunday motivation should be throw the roof can't wait.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gonna be awesome to see how far we can push you sunday mate.

I trained with my cousin for 3 years but in march he had both shoudlers operated on and not lookin like he'll be back til the new year. I do the same with the Alpha Journals, pop in and get ready to kick ass seeing how well everyone is doing.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Gonna be awesome to see how far we can push you sunday mate.
> 
> I trained with my cousin for 3 years but in march he had both shoudlers operated on and not lookin like he'll be back til the new year. I do the same with the Alpha Journals, pop in and get ready to kick ass seeing how well everyone is doing.


Can't wait rack not just for the training but for the cheat meal as well never had a nandos before.

The journals def help I was reading yours last night drinking my pre workout saw you managed pb on most of your leg session and felt I hat to do the same


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trust me, my PB's are a looooong way away, I'm jsut making quick progress with baby weights and weak points are responding well to the training. Very controlled precise full ROM reps is what I'm doing on everything. Gone from benching 3 plates a side to 1, but it's all for the greater good buddy

I'll be taking @Bad Alan 's Starbucks cherry and then we'll gang Nandos you! It's a top day all round


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> Trust me, my PB's are a looooong way away, I'm jsut making quick progress with baby weights and weak points are responding well to the training. Very controlled precise full ROM reps is what I'm doing on everything. Gone from benching 3 plates a side to 1, but it's all for the greater good buddy
> 
> I'll be taking @Bad Alan 's Starbucks cherry and then we'll gang Nandos you! It's a top day all round


Be gentle :blush:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Never had a nandos? @liam0810 thoughts?


I'm speechless


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders and biceps tonight training partner let me down so trained at my gym. All wights where pretty much the same as last week but managed all the reps and kept good form so upping them next week 

Diet has been good all week other than my little binge but feeling ok and not had any cravings since, starting to get very hungry between meals now even with the added food very surprised about this as I am eating or snacking on something 9 times a day.

So workout... Barbell shrugs did these with db as all the Olympic bars where being used only have 50kg db so did sets of 20 reps

Behind head press: same weight as last week

Upright row: same agin but kept better form and a slower negative

Seated lat raises: +2 reps on first set and up 2.5kg on second set

Standing lat raises: same

Cheated side raises: same

Biceps: only did hammer curl then remembered I am training back and biceps on Sunday so left it at that. The pump I've been getting in forearms is unreal.

Ab crunches: failure

That's about it all food prepped for tomorrow and will have an early night for morning cardio.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Increase in appetite is usually a good sign your metabolism is fireing high. Nice session above too, you're gonna love sunday


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Increase in appetite is usually a good sign your metabolism is fireing high. Nice session above too, you're gonna love sunday


X2 on this. Appetite increase is a sign of metabolism increasing. Looks like a decent session, be prepared to train hard tomoz!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Increase in appetite is usually a good sign your metabolism is fireing high. Nice session above too, you're gonna love sunday


Cardio all done will do another 45mins later on today, had to warm up for ten mins before cardio as the Dom's in my legs where unreal.

Going shopping today and getting everything ready for tomorrow so I can do my morning cardio then get punished by the team alpha training session.

if the increase in appetite is a good thing then I am all up for being hungry but hope it dose't get worse as I am gaining weight on the amount of food I am eating already so don't really won't to eat more .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

WOuldn't worry too much about morning cardio as we're training in the afternoon mate, so you'll need all the energy you can get lol.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> WOuldn't worry too much about morning cardio as we're training in the afternoon mate, so you'll need all the energy you can get lol.


I'll just do my normal stair runs and 50 crunches then before breakfast.

Ok so was going to do an extra 45mins of cardio but found out a close family friend has died so been with there family most of the day but I am sure the training tomorrow will make up for it.

Back home now and all food and shakes are ready for tomorrow.

I'll be in a ****ty red rover 200 and should hopefully be there at 12 to meet and great.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your friend mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Look out for my funky number plate!

ww12www


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Look out for my funky number plate!
> 
> ww12www


Will do mate but I am sure I'll spot you and rack buzzing of your tits with all that caffeine from Starbucks


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend mate


Thanks rack


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll have the Team Alpha hoody on mate can't miss me and as you say, I'll be vibrating from all the coffee.

See ya in a few hours


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just arrived see everyone soon


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Just arrived see everyone soon


Enjoy today pal


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Enjoy today pal


Thanks bud been a good day will put a little update about it tomorrow morning as can't be a** to do it now


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning cardio done all food ready.

So yesterday got there nice and early meet rack and Alan and the rest of the team everyone got along well and was nice to put a face to the profile. was great meeting Scott for the first time and picking up lots of little tips on back and chest, glad i meet him in person only so much you can tell from a photo.

Sharpys gym is well kitted out with some great equipment. Meet Dagman and his mate sorry crap with names  both great guys. Dagman thanks for helping out.

My back is destroyed this morning have't done heavy deads for ages and was very happy with what I managed to pull, all in all a great workout and a good day well worth the drive and can't wait to do one in Bristol.

Training chest and triceps today so will update later tonight.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Great to put a face to the name mate, and fooooooooook you're strong on those deads! Glad the day helped out with tips and you picked a few things up.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Great to put a face to the name mate, and fooooooooook you're strong on those deads! Glad the day helped out with tips and you picked a few things up.


Thanks rack was good meeting you hopefully next time we train together I can get the 200kg up. Deads have always been a good lift for me but suck at pressing.

Trained Chest tonight made a couple of changes after seeing the workout Scott and everyone did yesterday.

Cable crossovers. 1set same, went heavier on second set but only managed 10r so drop't it down and hit the last 5 reps out.

Flat flys. I changed this to the flat flys on the floor with the dead stops drop't weight by 5kg compared to normal but they felt great and chest was burning after 3 sets.

Bench press also changed this to what was done on Sundays workout felt great and really works your chest.

Incline db. Managed the same weight and reps as last week but was struggling as chest was already beat.

Body weight dips 2x failure

Close grip benchpress pb as its the first time I've been able to do them after chest 

Had an email from Scott will have a new routine tonight looking forward to seeing the changes made now he's seen me.

Diets been good today all food eaten and prepped for tomorrow energy still high ,appetite still increasing. tbo I am feeling great other than the Doms in my back.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Jesus! how have you trained today, i feel like i've been beaten up! Good on ya


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Im fairly positive you will nail that 200kg deadlift on next attempt, if it was 195 I think it'd of gone up. So close !


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Jesus! how have you trained today, i feel like i've been beaten up! Good on ya


My back is in pieces bud prob should have just done cardio but can't waste all those extra carbs from nandos


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Im fairly positive you will nail that 200kg deadlift on next attempt, if it was 195 I think it'd of gone up. So close !


Ya could't believe it just would't move a little gutted tbo but still happy with the 180 as last time I did that I was 3 stone heavier.

You mad it look easy strong as f**k on back and nice width. what's your pb on deads ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

230kgx2 dead stop reps but at 16.5stone so this is slightly better bw ratio wise as Im about 14st 4-5lbs now. Never really have them in my programs for long, this was first time DL'ing in about a year but like you just seem to be good at them.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll lift the 200 in no time mate, defo a good lift for you as you nailed all the other weights leading upto the 200. If you start with DL's in your routine it'll fly up


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> You'll lift the 200 in no time mate, defo a good lift for you as you nailed all the other weights leading upto the 200. If you start with DL's in your routine it'll fly up


It was a good workout have no idea how your planing on training back and bi's today I am still a broken man  .

I get my new routine from Scott soon so will see wot he has planed for me. Getting the 200 out would be great would be a new pb.

At alan you'll soon beat that I was 16.5 stone when I hit my pb of 196kg so big difference power to weight ratio. Looking forward to the next time we train back to see your progress I'll bring a fresh tub of liquid grip next time love the stuff.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I just get on with it haha. I'm not lifting heavy in my own sessions so not too bad mate, that's my secret


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yea thanks for that liquid grip, reminded me to order some. Massive thanks helped a lot no grip issues whatsoever!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Has been a pretty good day so far diets been spot on felt great till I got home from work then all of a sudden felt drained and tired so a can of sugar free redbull down then hit cardio for 45 mins feel fine now strange how you feel better after cardio.

Will do 45mins cardio tomorrow but will tone it down a bit maybe a slow walk or something as legs are feeling a bit weak and have to train them Thursday, still have massive Doms in my back but with today and tomorrow off weights should be fully recovered for a heavy leg workout


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Is ur legs a scott superset special? Mine were like jelly tonite lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Is ur legs a scott superset special? Mine were like jelly tonite lol


No thankfully no supersets my workout its high reps With a couple of low reps to work lagging hamstrings  have to be carefully with legs as my right knee is fu*k

How you feeling after Sunday bud was good to meet. I tried a couple of the things you guys did in chest yesterday and my chest is beat.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

watching you all dead motivated me to dead yesterday. First time in so so long and did 170kg for 1 rep. Will start doing them more often, may not go up in weight but instead aim for more reps.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest is trashed still lol feels good though. Ye was a great day took me 6hours to get home :-( think ill drive next time!

U have made some mad progress and ur form is awesome bloody strong!

Can't wait for next one


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> watching you all dead motivated me to dead yesterday. First time in so so long and did 170kg for 1 rep. Will start doing them more often, may not go up in weight but instead aim for more reps.


Deads are awesome bud I have't dl heavy for awhile and been in the 15 r range for the last 4 weeks you'll love the Doms in the morning

Thanks for helping out on Sunday was nice meeting you great physic bud can't wait to see your progress when you start working with Scott.

170 kg is a heavy ass wight after a long time off I am sure you'll be hitting some nice reps after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Chest is trashed still lol feels good though. Ye was a great day took me 6hours to get home :-( think ill drive next time!
> 
> U have made some mad progress and ur form is awesome bloody strong!
> 
> Can't wait for next one


Thanks mate means a lot. 6 hours **** that, it took me just short of two hours and I was dead by the time I got home.

I always try and keep good form if i can It was nice having Scott to check it and happy its ok. Only strong on back mate I am sure you'll soon catch me up with the progress you making and ya can't wait for one in Bristol only about 1hour on a good run so a lot easier


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning team alpha.

Got my new routine from Scott last night can't wait to start it on Monday, looks like I am going heavy  will be nice to see how I manage on low rep workouts as I've never done them before and with all the extra food and carbs I should hopefully be hitting some pb in no time .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll love it mate, proper ego boosting when bangin the food in and liftin heavy ass weights


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Oh yea thanks for that liquid grip, reminded me to order some. Massive thanks helped a lot no grip issues whatsoever!


best stuff for grip, dont even use straps since i got some.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Ye was a great day took me 6hours to get home :-( think ill drive next time!


Sam that is what i call dedication mate, well done you.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> best stuff for grip, dont even use straps since i got some.


Yea its top stuff, thanks for helping plate load Sunday too man big help !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye hour to bristol for me as well! @Dagman72 i love it mate!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> You'll love it mate, proper ego boosting when bangin the food in and liftin heavy ass weights


Really looking forward to it mate energy levels are up and I am feeling great most days with the all the food so with some low rep work should hopefully add some thickness and strength which will be nice.

Training split has also changed will be doing 5 days on 2 days off have a whole session for arms  but lose a day of cardio so may just up the time of the cardio done over the weekend or maybe some cardio in the morning will see what the scott says


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You might lose a day of cardio but you're gaining a day of weights so don't worry about it mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> You might lose a day of cardio but you're gaining a day of weights so don't worry about it mate


Good point rack i am not to worried ill prob burn more cals doing the extra weights than the cardio anyway plus Scott's the boss got to follow orders 

Having a bit of a **** morning I am gonna need to change morning cardio as my family have just gone mad about it don't see there problem with me running up and down the stairs at 6 am 

I think my body's getting use to the extra food weight seems to have stayed at 13.6 for nearly two weeks even with the cheat on Sunday appetite is also staying strong think i am getting leaner as well will post a photo other the weekend see wot you guys think.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just finished my last high rep leg session and managed to smash pb on everything, will be in some pain tomorrow 

Leg curl + 10kg on last 4 sets

Leg extensions +10kg

Leg press.. Wide + 10kg

Narrow same 

Medium+10kg

Squats. +10kg on last set was sort of 1 rep but still close

Standing calf raises +10kg on last 2 sets felt good still so did a drop set till failure on last set

Has been a good day so far feel great think I am looking leaner, weights stabilised at 13.6 and diets been spot on still 2 meals to go thankfully


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today was shoulders and biceps

Barbell shrugs +10kg on second set + 15kg on last set only hit 14 reps but close

Behind head press: + 5 kg

Upright row: same

Seated lat raises: +2.5kg

Standing lat raises: same

Cheated lat raises: same

Hammer curls: same

Alternating db curls superset with bb curls: same

Crunches

Was a good workout had a great pump and felt I was looking good. getting excited about starting week 6 I think will need to check

Going to put a couple of photos and measurements from week 1 to week 6 tomorrow before I start the new program see what changes I've made.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Up early today just waiting for my gym to open so I can do my cardio.

Weight 13.6 empty stomach

Measurement's changes from w1-w5

Arms:+1 inch

Chest:+1/2 inch

Waist: - 1inch

Quads: same

Very happy with how things are going so far my wights have all gone up in the gym and I am feeling good nice to have some motivation back 

Going to have a nice weekend of rest just a load of paper work for the Accountunt  and cardio so I am fully recovered and ready to hit the new program on Monday. Strength has never really been a focus of mine but Scott wont's me stronger and tbo I am looking forward to it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good changes there mate, losing an inch on the waist and adding to arms and chest. You seem motivated so keep going.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Good changes there mate, losing an inch on the waist and adding to arms and chest. You seem motivated so keep going.


Thanks Liam Motivation is def on a high, meeting some of the team last Sunday really help't and won't to make the most while I am working with Scott.

Have a good day at sportex bud.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Thanks Liam Motivation is def on a high, meeting some of the team last Sunday really help't and won't to make the most while I am working with Scott.
> 
> Have a good day at sportex bud.


Still gutted I missed it but ill be at the next one.

Cheers pal, on way in 10minutes. Got a right t shirt on and practicing sticking out my chest and sucking in my stomach so I don't look the smallest there!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Still gutted I missed it but ill be at the next one.
> 
> Cheers pal, on way in 10minutes. Got a right t shirt on and practicing sticking out my chest and sucking in my stomach so I don't look the smallest there!


Haha don't forget the fake carpet walk 

Be good to meet you at next one pal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha don't forget the fake carpet walk
> 
> Be good to meet you at next one pal


Mate I thought I had it to a tea but hope lot of lads there carrying carpets! Some absolute units. Bikini class was the highlight!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Mate I thought I had it to a tea but hope lot of lads there carrying carpets! Some absolute units. Bikini class was the highlight!


Haha I remember the first bodybuilding show I went to walking around back stage having to pick my tongue off the floor


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha I remember the first bodybuilding show I went to walking around back stage having to pick my tongue off the floor


Coz of all the men in their trunks? Not judging you mate, homosexuality is very acceptable nowadays. Good luck to you, just remember to bag up as aids is a right fcuker


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Coz of all the men in their trunks? Not judging you mate, homosexuality is very acceptable nowadays. Good luck to you, just remember to bag up as aids is a right fcuker


Haha did't think that one through lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

On another note I am really struggling with my appetite today can't believe how hungry I am, I've all ready caved added 3 egg whites to my second snack which is 2 scoops protein 50g oats and 2tblsp of evoo and made it into a protein omelet help't a lot but family have just got a takeaway so going for a walk as the smell was driving me mad might have my second to last meal a couple of hours earlier then get an early night to take my mind of it


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Survived yesterday without adding anything else to the diet had an ex come round help't take my mind off food but I've been talk't into spending the day with her so a little shopping and cinema.

Morning cardio done so a nice day chilling out and then tomorrow start my new program off with chest  will be meeting Scott next Sunday for a training session hopefully not ending with me vomiting


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Survived yesterday without adding anything else to the diet had an ex come round help't take my mind off food but I've been talk't into spending the day with her so a little shopping and cinema.
> 
> Morning cardio done so a nice day chilling out and then tomorrow start my new program off with chest  will be meeting Scott next Sunday for a training session hopefully not ending with me vomiting


An ex who comes round on a Saturday night and then you spend the Sunday shopping with her? Doesn't sound like an ex to me mate!

Not a proper session if you don't barf. Scott has failed if this doesn't happen haha


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> An ex who comes round on a Saturday night and then you spend the Sunday shopping with her? Doesn't sound like an ex to me mate!
> 
> Not a proper session if you don't barf. Scott has failed if this doesn't happen haha


Been trying to sort things out bud and to be fair I shouldn't have split up with her but what can you do.

Will let you now how it goes and I hope Scott dose't see this and take it as a challenge


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Been trying to sort things out bud and to be fair I shouldn't have split up with her but what can you do.
> 
> Will let you now how it goes and I hope Scott dose't see this and take it as a challenge


Fair play then mate, if you think you've a mistake then try again. Obviously she must be interested if she was round last night and today.

This is a challenge to Scott. I think if he doesn't make you puke then you should get a full refund haha


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I'll make him puke next Sunday!
> 
> Let's smash this new routine mate this week!


Look what you got me into Liam 

Will do bud looking forward to it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, next sunday I'm gonna wait to see if there's a "I puked" update on here


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Hahaha, next sunday I'm gonna wait to see if there's a "I puked" update on here


Will keep everyone updated bud will be trying my hardest not to puke don't won't to make it to easy for Scott


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today was chest on the new program and very happy with how it went only 2.5kg on flat db press off my pb which I was 3 stone heavier at the time.

Diets been spot on today well most days tbo

So training not a lot to write as this was the first chest workout of the program so no pb to beat.

Flat db press. 5x5 42.5kg db

Incline db press 5x5 37.5kg db

Bench press 5x5 80kg

Training back tomorrow and can't wait to hit Deadlift would really like that 200kg in a couple of months  .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Aim higher than that, if you'd have done dead first and warmed upto a 1rm you'd have had that.

500lb club for you!! Better get shifting imma pull 250k next time


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Aim higher than that, if you'd have done dead first and warmed upto a 1rm you'd have had that.
> 
> 500lb club for you!! Better get shifting imma pull 250k next time


Deal next time we train back together it's on 

That's one massive jump for me if I get anywhere near that but with Scott's help I am sure it's not impossible


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HA if we are allowed to deadlift Im game! Will you be coming up north if we have one?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> HA if we are allowed to deadlift Im game! Will you be coming up north if we have one?


Good point

Yes mate if I can make it I'll be there, can't see it being a prob as long as I've got plenty of notice.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll make sure there's plenty of notice for the next one. Will be speaking to scott about it over the next couple of weeks to sort one


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just finished my back workout loving this new program so far chest and triceps are in pieces from yesterday and not looking forward to waking up tomorrow  .

Back.... Deadlift couple of warm up sets 140kg-5r easy 150kg-5rx5 really struggled with grip as no chalk left 

Bent over row: did't know what weight to use so did 60kg,70kg then 80kg-5rx5. Kept good form and felt a little light will up this next week.

Barbell shrugs: 140kg-6r then 150kg-5rx5. On last set did a couple of partials to finish off

Still feeling good, energy levels still up only prob is the appetite some days i can't stop thinking about food and others I hate the look of it but very happy so far got shoulders tomorrow and can't wait


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Think the next one is gna be near u rack the Saturday we kill Leeds then next one new year!


Tight t shirts at the ready !


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders

Behind neck press: 5x5 90kg was a little disappointed with that today as I know I could of gone heavier

Seated lat raises: 5x5 15kg db

Upright row ez bar 5x5 40kg plus bar will try 50kg next week as the weight felt ok.

Training legs tomorrow and just looking at the workout makes me cringe


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HA whats on the menu for legs mate?

Shoulders tomorrow for me after a rest today, restrained myself from training today.....was hard work!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> HA whats on the menu for legs mate?
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow for me after a rest today, restrained myself from training today.....was hard work!


I know what you mean bud I get so board not training but going to need the rest got arms on Friday so sat will be a cardio only day then off to train with Scott Sunday.

Legs tomorrow is

Quads

Leg press

Atg squats

Lying leg curls

Calves

Standing raises

Seated raises

Dumbell one legs raises

All 5x5 I just hope my knee is ok with heavy squats would really like to hit some decent weights tomorrow.

How you finding your new program?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Really good mate, love all the volume pump is immense just adjusting to weights etc. Had a good few weeks building up to this amount of work in sessions as before it would have killed me off.

Good luck tomorrow nothing better than heavy sets of 5 or even 3's on squats, love'em. And even more good luck needed Sunday, enjoy it and get some pics up!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Really good mate, love all the volume pump is immense just adjusting to weights etc. Had a good few weeks building up to this amount of work in sessions as before it would have killed me off.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow nothing better than heavy sets of 5 or even 3's on squats, love'em. And even more good luck needed Sunday, enjoy it and get some pics up!!


Thanks mate will see not much of a pic whore  there will prob be one of me vomiting thank to Liam tho

Never done squats in 5 rep range always 8-12 so will be nice to see what I can do.

Good luck with shoulders will pop in tomorrow see how you get on.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Im sure Scott will be sneaky snapping pics of you !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always gotta get pics after an Alpha Leader beastin lol

Nice work on behind the necck press too


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Always gotta get pics after an Alpha Leader beastin lol
> 
> Nice work on behind the necck press too


I'll prob get a couple of photos up. Need to get some more taken def looking bigger but a little bloated by midday but it's all good in the morning 

How's pct going mate and how the hell do you survive on such little sleep I would be hanging


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

When I fall asleep I drop off really deep. Last night I was asleep for about 11, up at 2 back to sleep at 330 then up for 515. My body is just used to it. I get tired by about 2pm but my meal before training and my pre-WO supps kick me up the ass to train so it's all good


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> When I fall asleep I drop off really deep. Last night I was asleep for about 11, up at 2 back to sleep at 330 then up for 515. My body is just used to it. I get tired by about 2pm but my meal before training and my pre-WO supps kick me up the ass to train so it's all good


That sounds horrible bud as soon as my head hits the pillow I am out till my alarm goes off  but if your use to it I guess it's not to bad.

Got the out scales this morning down to 13.5 - 1 pound maybe a little to much info but the last couple of weeks I can't stop going to the toilet not sure why think its my body getting use to the food as when we first added more food I was a little blocked


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got back from the gym and really disappointed just as I was starting to get some where with legs Ive managed to **** my knee again it's starting to swell and can't put any pressure on it was only warming up on leg press and felt it twitch so stop't and tried squats with just the bar felt ok after 3 sets so tried with 60kg and first rep a sharpe stabbing pain in the centre of the knee it's been getting slowly worse over the last 15 mins. Any ideas whats best to do ? Got a bag of frozen peas on it ATM with my knee strap.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't worry too much mate, my elbow gave in last year but we worked round it fine


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Don't worry too much mate, my elbow gave in last year but we worked round it fine


Thanks rack the swelling has gone down today going to ice it over the next couple of days got it strapped up and thankfully not much work to do.

Will talk to Scott Sunday when I am training with him and sort something out.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Arms

Dips: bodyweight+45kg 5rx4 sets last set drop't it to 40kg

Ez skull crushers: 22.5kg+bar 5x5

Reverses grip pull downs: don't know the weight as cable machine only gives number not weight 10 5x5

Bb curls: 25kg+bar 5x5

Seated db curls 17.5kg 5x5

Hammer curls db 17.5kg 5x5 need spotting on last rep

Knee is feeling better can walk fine have been icing it throughout the day and taking ibuprofen, my boss gave me some tablets not sure what they are but it's working  will try and do cardio tomorrow as its only 45mins incline walk.

Diets been spot on other than one meal which I had 30 mins early as I was starving.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Managed to do cardio this morning at a slower pace knee feels ok when strapped but can tell when it's off it's a little weak but should hopefully be ok for a light leg workout next week.

Just prepped all my meals for tomorrow, spent all day chilling out and resting so should be feeling good for tomorrows workout with Scott looking forward to training at ministry of fitness


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> 12pm
> 
> It's on! I'll be there !
> 
> @CJ @RACK @Sambuca have all been here for a beasting your next


Can't wait bud bring it on


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

And these are the last words you shall be remembered for saying haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoy yourself mate cracking gym


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Enjoy yourself mate cracking gym


Thanks mate. How's your car is it running yet ?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got back from training with Scott, loved it great workout and no vomiting the day was more about showing me some new exercises which will be added to my program next week can't wait to see the changes Scott makes.

Was well and truly worth the drive mof is a great gym and Scott's a top guy good luck with your photo shoot can't wait to see the photos.

@dutch_scott when you get a spear min could you email me the photo thanks.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Dont know how im only seeing this now, there are so many alpha journals i thought i had subbed them all, best of luck mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad u enjoyed mof and ur session :-D

Cars not running lol. Getting gfs dads electric mate to sort it. It's only a simple problem I think :/

How you feel ur coming on?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Here it is pal!
> 
> Chris has a lot of potential nothing is lacking and it's only been a short time
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott will practice the lat pose now I know how to do it.

Was nice to chat bud getting to know the person coaching you is a big help thanks for the opportunity.

Loved all the new exercises will be feeling them in the morning  .


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Dorian Gray said:


> Dont know how im only seeing this now, there are so many alpha journals i thought i had subbed them all, best of luck mate


Thanks mate theres a few of us  glad to have you along.

Oh and I am following yours just not had the chance to say a lot but looks like your coming along well gd luck.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Glad u enjoyed mof and ur session :-D
> 
> Cars not running lol. Getting gfs dads electric mate to sort it. It's only a simple problem I think :/
> 
> How you feel ur coming on?


Shame about the car bud I am sure it will be running in no time.

Coming along nicely it's only been 6 weeks so no massive changes but slowly getting bigger and stronger bf a little less loving it tbo the diets great and enjoying the training sessions very confident with Scott coaching me ill make some big changes and reach my goal which is all that matters 

How's things coming along with you and the misses bud?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good mate cheers. Really put some size on this week lol :-D love looking leaner by the day it's mad. Looking fwrd to need team alpha meet 

Ye car will be fixed pretty soon so no probs temperamental French tin!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Good mate cheers. Really put some size on this week lol :-D love looking leaner by the day it's mad. Looking fwrd to need team alpha meet
> 
> Ye car will be fixed pretty soon so no probs temperamental French tin!


Glad to hear you making some good changes bud.

Will be nice seeing everyone and all the changes everyone's mad since last time. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just back from the gym today was shoulders, was a good workout chest had some Doms from yesterday so did a couple more warm up sets but happy with strength considering I trained everything but legs with Scott yesterday.

Behind neck press: + 1 rep not much but improving

Seated lat raises: +2.5kg on last 3 sets

Upright row: 2.5kg on all sets. tried for 5kg but form was a little sloppy.

Not sure of name learned it on Sunday. 12.5kg db 5x10r

Shoulders are dead. Not sure what I am training tomorrow as routine is changing, diets been spot on still hungry as hell tho  .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure why I've only just seen this?? I'm slackin!

Sounds like you had a good time at MOF mate, you wouldn't believe how long it took me to get that lat pose either lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Not sure why I've only just seen this?? I'm slackin!
> 
> Sounds like you had a good time at MOF mate, you wouldn't believe how long it took me to get that lat pose either lol


Ya loved MOF cracking gym would love something like that near me.

Ive never been able to do a lat spread I fort it was because I did't have any lower lats will be practicing it now Scott showed me.

How you feeling with pct and lower food bud. I am surprised you've decided to cut up more as you still had the top 4 abs on show when we met. How lean you thinking of going back to the death face  or just a 6 pack and then build a little slower ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

next Team Alpha day we need a posing class lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If I ever do a lat spread now I can hear scott shouting "Wrap it round!!!"

PCT is always a bltch for me mate as my body doesn't handle oestrogen great. Masses of water get put on so cuttin the carbs down til it's done with. I bloated upto 97.5kg sunday but it's on the way back down now. Could just make out top 2 abs but defo want all 6 back! I won't be bringing deathface back for a while though


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Legs today took it easy on squats and changed leg press for leg extensions as knee still isn't 100%

Leg extensions warm up then 95kg/5r- 119kg/5r - stack/5r x2 sets

ATG squats 60kg/10r was 80kg/10r x5 sets should have been 5x5 but did't won't to push it.

Leg curl 77kg/5rx5sets

Standing calf raises 5x5

Seated calf raises5x5

One leg db calf raises 5x10 r first time I've done these so went for higher reps

Scotts made a couple of changes to my routine after Sunday everything looks good and having a rest day tomorrow. Then chest Thursday


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You've probably already mentioned mate but what you done to your knee?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You've probably already mentioned mate but what you done to your knee?


Not sure what's actually wrong with knee tbo I've had problems with it for ages. Every know and then it just goes, I get a sharp pain in the centre and bottom and it swells up hurts like a c**t then settles down after a couple of weeks rest but this time I've been icing it a couple of times a day and taking a load of meds I can tell its not right still but got to keep training legs as there a big weak point for me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Not sure what's actually wrong with knee tbo I've had problems with it for ages. Every know and then it just goes, I get a sharp pain in the centre and bottom and it swells up hurts like a c**t then settles down after a couple of weeks rest but this time I've been icing it a couple of times a day and taking a load of meds I can tell its not right still but got to keep training legs as there a big weak point for me.


Had something similar early this year mate as had problems with knees for a while. Had a physio come to my house and he said its from how I'm squatting as legs were positioned wrong, he changed it slightly and told me stretch quads before every leg workout and its been 100 times better. I'd get a decent physio to have a look at it mate, it'll cost 35quid but could make a big difference. Just find one who's got a good reputation


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Had something similar early this year mate as had problems with knees for a while. Had a physio come to my house and he said its from how I'm squatting as legs were positioned wrong, he changed it slightly and told me stretch quads before every leg workout and its been 100 times better. I'd get a decent physio to have a look at it mate, it'll cost 35quid but could make a big difference. Just find one who's got a good reputation


Thanks bud good idea will have a look into it. I've been to the docs a few times but that's a waste of time just get the you need to stay off your feet crap and rest.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> How r the new training changes mate?


Hey bud ya it's all good only done the shoulder and leg workout do far got chest tonight which looks great can't wait, most excited about the back workout tho love training back atm and the changes look gd going to have some Doms after them two workouts  and the morning cardio is a lot better although I have to get cold walking outside  .

Will let you know how i get on at the end of the week bud with measurements and weight


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest.

Incline 3 level stop press did 3 sets on each level one 10r and 2 sets 5-6r

Incline hammer grip flys 2x10r 3x5r

Love these also did 1 set where I held it at the bottom for 30 seconds

Bench press 5x5

Floor flys 5x5

Dips 5sets after all that could only do 4-5 r body weight 

Loved the workout, chest had a great pump Bring on the Doms tomorrow 

diets been spot on, appetite is still good but controllable still can't believe I am hungry with the amount I eat looking forward to weigh in on the weekend have stayed away from scales and tape for two weeks as ordered will be interesting to see if there's any difference I feel a little bigger and noticed chest is looking leaner and still have a couple of veins showing in shoulders. Happy with how things are going atm.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Back

Wide grip chins 5x5

Floor dead stop rows 5x5

Incline bench db rows 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

Nice simple workout enjoyed it, kept losing my grip on Deadlift which is doing my tit in need to order some more chalk don't really like straps

Woke up late today so no morning cardio and abs so will just do more tomorrow.

Have my Weigh in tomorrow not sure if I won't the scales to go up or down will soon see.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Cardio done. 13.8and 3/4 today that's 2.3/4 pounds up in two weeks Think I'll stick to weighting myself once every two weeks from now on prefer not thinking about it  First time the weight increase hasn't bothered me, i am looking leaner and bigger so bollocks to the scale


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya man moving in the right direction it's just I've spent so long trying to lose weight

Arms today

Dips 5x5 pb +2.5kg on 4 sets tried +5kg on last set and only got 3 reps will get it next week.

Ez skull crushers 5x5

Reverse grip pull downs 5x5

Bb curl 5x5

Seated db curl 5x5

Hammer curl 5x5


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders

Standing one arm laterals

Clean and jerk

Upright row pb + 2 reps

Seated db press

Calves

Standing raises 6-8r

10-12r

20r

Was a good workout felt Great love the new routine.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today was legs

Leg extensions 5x5 Will swop this back to leg press next week feel a lot more confident with my knee

ATG squat 5x5 upped the weight today from 80kg to 100 kg x5 sets felt ok so did one set of 120kg just to see how the knee would handle it think I'll try for all five sets next week with that weight.

Leg curl 5x5 same weight as last week

Standing calve raises 5x5 pb +10kg

Seated calve raises -10kg from pb but form was gd and got a great squeeze at top

Db one leg raises 5x5

I am feeling like a broken man  calves are killing me cardio will be interesting tomorrow morning.

Other than that not a lot to update diet has been gd haven't cheated and have got all meals in.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

What area of Oxfordshire are you in mate?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bicester bud


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool, was right by there today on a training course. I'm only in Swindon. We'll have to meet up for a team alpha gym sesh soon.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cool, was right by there today on a training course. I'm only in Swindon. We'll have to meet up for a team alpha gym sesh soon.


Ya I am up for that bud. Will have to sort a date and time out. Always up for meeting other team alpha members


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest tonight felt great in the gym Loved the workout  .

Incline 3 level stop press +5kg on top 2 working sets

+10kg on middle 2 sets

+ 5 kg on last 2 sets for lower

Incline hammer flys 5x5 + 30 sec stretch after the 5 sets

Bench press 5x5

Floor flys 5x5

Dips 5x5

On another note hunger seems to have gone only get the slightest feeling of hunger around the time I need to eat.

Morning cardio is going well got a nice little routine set enjoying it much better than walking in the gym just it's f**king freezing


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

How you getting on with the floor flyes?

Done floor presses before never seen these before Scott showed me them and there awesome! Good strength is progressing, liking the low rep work?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> How you getting on with the floor flyes?
> 
> Done floor presses before never seen these before Scott showed me them and there awesome! Good strength is progressing, liking the low rep work?


Hey bud. Ya like the floor flys would have never fort to use something like it till Scott said but get a great stretch across the chest its the hammer incline flys I am loving atm  .

Strength is slowly increasing needs to so I can keep up with you lot at the next meet 

Ya liking the lower rep stuff nice to lift heavy ever know and then but can't beat the burn from the high rep stuff, plan is to add strength and it's working.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I love the strength gain stuff, should mean you'll be handling heavier weights when you get back to normal moderate rep range. And you're still getting plenty of volume. How's your knee getting on?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I love the strength gain stuff, should mean you'll be handling heavier weights when you get back to normal moderate rep range. And you're still getting plenty of volume. How's your knee getting on?


Ya plenty of volume it's not all 5x5 work I have some 10r stuff in there and get a nice warm up before I go for the heavy 5 rep stuff.

Knees ok still not perfect but getting better tbo don't think it will ever be that great but as long as I can keep training legs its all gd gonna try some heavy squats on next weeks leg workout see how I get on. Need to get some money together and get it looked at.

How's your blast going? Enjoying the new diet ?

Oh and are you and Liam competing in the same show next year ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh when's this ill be there :-D.

Sucks about knee not sure if you have said what happened. Hope u can get it sorted.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya plenty of volume it's not all 5x5 work I have some 10r stuff in there and get a nice warm up before I go for the heavy 5 rep stuff.
> 
> Knees ok still not perfect but getting better tbo don't think it will ever be that great but as long as I can keep training legs its all gd gonna try some heavy squats on next weeks leg workout see how I get on. Need to get some money together and get it looked at.
> 
> ...


Diet is better was putting weight on too fast so dropped carbs, feel less bloated etc now so all good. Strength going up and weight is slowly so I'm happy sitting at 15st not up alot but its only week2.

Yea one around end of June need to keep working hard got a few months left to put size on before dieting, its down in Bedford!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice I went to that show last year if its at the corn exchange I'll be there to watch not far from me.

What weight you aiming for before the contest prep ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

IDK Im slightly leaner than last time we trained so don't mind getting abit more of a coat on over winter and pushing somewhere near 16st with another blast/peps/gh run after christmas, on quite a conservative cycle ATM reckon I can get a good 6-7lbs on over next 6 weeks. Dont really mind where I come in for first show, probably same class as @liam0810 however he's only 5 foot 5inches


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> IDK Im slightly leaner than last time we trained so don't mind getting abit more of a coat on over winter and pushing somewhere near 16st with another blast/peps/gh run after christmas, on quite a conservative cycle ATM reckon I can get a good 6-7lbs on over next 6 weeks. Dont really mind where I come in for first show, probably same class as @liam0810 however he's only 5 foot 5inches


Haha

**** at 16st you'll be other 2 stone heavier than me and looking massive if you keep somewhere near the same bodyfat tbo your wasn't holding a lot of fat when we meet just a little bloated.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> IDK Im slightly leaner than last time we trained so don't mind getting abit more of a coat on over winter and pushing somewhere near 16st with another blast/peps/gh run after christmas, on quite a conservative cycle ATM reckon I can get a good 6-7lbs on over next 6 weeks. Dont really mind where I come in for first show, probably same class as @liam0810 however he's only 5 foot 5inches


Haha you cnut I'm 5ft 5 and half! Should really get my height checked as I could actually be 6ft!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha
> 
> **** at 16st you'll be other 2 stone heavier than me and looking massive if you keep somewhere near the same bodyfat tbo your wasn't holding a lot of fat when we meet just a little bloated.


Yea I get a real pot belly when Ive been eating alot, still have my abs though (just about!)


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha you cnut I'm 5ft 5 and half! Should really get my height checked as I could actually be 6ft!


Lol I dont think your actually much shorter than I am ...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I dont think your actually much shorter than I am ...


I'll try and measure myself tomoz at work and will tell you. God I hope I'm taller than you!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Back

Wide grip chins 5x5 it's a good thing its only 5 reps really struggling with these as I can only do 6-5r bw 

Floor dead stop rows 5x5 pb +5kg on all 5sets. tried a +10kg got all reps but form was a little out so drop't back to +5kg

Bench incline db rows 5x5 + 2.5kg each hand

Deadlift 5x5 140kg still need to get some chalk the weights not heavy could prob do 10r if I could keep my grip.

Standing calve raises

6-8r

10-12r

20r very little rest on these only stop to take weight off.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Arms tonight and thank god it's only cardio over the weekend 

Dips 5x5

Ez bar skull crushers (incline bench) 5x5

Reverse grip pull downs 5x5 pb +1 plate

Bb curls 5x5

Seated db curl 5x5

Hammer curl 5x5


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update from the weekend didn't do much really just cardio and abs weight on sat was 13.7 1/4 Scott's added some more food  I will also be working with Scott for 6 more months, will try and get some photos taken this week think my mate is starting training again so will ask him.

Shoulders tonight can't wait not leaving the gym till I hit a pb on something 

As this is the end of my first two months these are the changes made from week one till sat

Starting weight 13.7 week8 13.7 1/4

Arms:+1 inch

Chest:+1 inch

Waist:-1 inch

Legs+1 inch

Looking forward to seeing what we can do in 6 more months


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> That us tremendous progress inch off waist and inch up on body parts!
> 
> Going to be a great 6months


Thanks bud.

Shoulders tonight felt massive when pump't up  . Hit 2 pb tonight and Also found out I have a new job so todays been pretty gd

Standing 1 arm lat raises 3x10 + 5kg

Clean and jerk x3

Upright row 2x5r + 5kg

Seated db press2x5r


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Legs

Leg extensions not in the program from Scott but added them just to warm up on 3sets 10r nothing to heavy

Leg press 5x5r knee felt fine and managed to stack it for 5 sets 5r will try for more reps next week.

ATG squats 5x5r didn't get the 120kg but did 5 sets with 110kg

Leg curl 5x5

Standing calf raises 8r+10kg - 12r-20r

Mate let me down tonight so no photos but hears one of my legs not great but there growing


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate! Quads look awesome
> 
> Huge can tell 3-6 months they'll rocket!
> 
> They r the start of some big legs sure anyone will agree


Thanks bud I've neglected them for a long time before being coach by you. Other the next 6 months were gonna make some big changes can't wait


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest tonight as always felt good and had a good workout. Found out I start new job Monday lets hope he dose't mind me eating all the time if he dose I am leaving and going back to old job  also my maxiraw stuff has came today  and taste great no more of that nasty un flavoured my protein crap

Workout.....

Incline 3 level press

T:same

M:same

Bottom:+10kg

Incline hammer flys+ 30 sec stretch after sets 5x5

Bench press 5x5+ 10kg I hate bench press but finding I am a lot stronger than I fort

Floor flys 5x5 +2.5kg

Dips 5x5


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Back..

Wide grip chins 5x5

Floor dead stop rows 5x5 90kgx5sets only managed that for one set last week

Incline bench db row 5x5 -2.5 kg but kept better form

Deadlift 5x5 60kg-100kg warm up

140kgx5 150kgx5 160kgx5 170kgx5 170kgx4 tried 180kg and nothing lol

Standing calf raises 6-8r 150kg

10-12r100kg

20r 60kg

Drop set

Felt great on Deadlift today 170kg felt fine good form if my grip can hold out think I could do 5sets with 170 kg

The added food even tho it's only a little snack seems to be making a lot of difference looking a lot fuller. Hunger has hit a new high don't really understand why as I am eating none stop


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on job. Your strong mate :-D


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Congrats on job. Your strong mate :-D


Thanks mate last day today 

Loving the strength improvements every time I train I am hitting a pb on at least one exercise gonna try in 2 weeks for the 200kg dl


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just done arms left work early boss was being a dick about me leaving 

Looking forward to weigh in tomorrow hopping for an increase this week.

Workout was hard no training partner and after the back workout yesterday i was really feeling worn out no pb  but still a good workout great pump on biceps and still have some nice veins across shoulders, arms and Chest.

Arms...

Dips 5x5 couple of warm up sets then +45kg 5sx5r

Ez skull crushers 5x5

Reverse grip pull downs5x5

Bb curl 5x5

Seated db curl 5x5

Hammer curls 5x5

This heavy 5x5 stuff is really starting to kick my ass right shoulder is playing up a little and right elbow hurts like hell on skull crusher but still loving the workouts.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> So leaning out still?


Ya I think so bud a little hard to tell around the mid section as a little bloated/ puffy at night time but fine in the morning. I think my back and shoulders are getting leaner chest looks about the same as when we trained but the upper part is starting to fill out legs have definitely got leaner there the best I've ever seen them. I will send you a couple of photos tomorrow bud with weight and measurements.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning cardio all done . Weight is 13.8 so a small increase  .

Been trying to get a couple of photos taken other the week but my mate hasn't been to the gym so took a couple this morning after cardio no food or pump


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking well there mate. You've got a small waist and back is wide. Quads are impressive as well you b4stard! Looks like everything's going to plan for you


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Looking well there mate. You've got a small waist and back is wide. Quads are impressive as well you b4stard! Looks like everything's going to plan for you


Hey bud thanks, ya things are going well its hard not to progress when working with scott only got to follow orders. I saw your pics the other day and your back is thick as fck I need some traps like tht.

I think a good year under my belt with Scott then do a junior comp and see how things go

Looking forward to seeing yours and badalans comp prep when dose it start ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey bud thanks, ya things are going well its hard not to progress when working with scott only got to follow orders. I saw your pics the other day and your back is thick as fck I need some traps like tht.
> 
> I think a good year under my belt with Scott then do a junior comp and see how things go
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours and badalans comp prep when dose it start ?


I'm lucky with my back mate, good genetics I suppose.

Well the show is 30th June so Scott has said 14 weeks prep so that brings us to 25th March to start. Which means I have 17 weeks to get as much size on as possible.

Get a junior comp done pal, ill come and support you. How old are you? Think you've mentioned but I'm too lazy to read back!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hes 21 the little ****!

Back is coming on Chris, looking lean too


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Hes 21 the little ****!
> 
> Back is coming on Chris, looking lean too


Only a year older then me the little whipper snapper


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Only a year older then me the little whipper snapper


This constant lying and drug abuse has got to stop .....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> This constant lying and drug abuse has got to stop .....


NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I'm lucky with my back mate, good genetics I suppose.
> 
> Well the show is 30th June so Scott has said 14 weeks prep so that brings us to 25th March to start. Which means I have 17 weeks to get as much size on as possible.
> 
> Get a junior comp done pal, ill come and support you. How old are you? Think you've mentioned but I'm too lazy to read back!


Ok bud good luck I'll be following your journal just have to miss out the days you have a cheat a little jealous when you post pics of chocolate  thats the only craving I ever have could eat it all day.

I'll do a comp when Scott thinks I am ready as long as I don't look out of place on stage I'll be happy.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Hes 21 the little ****!
> 
> Back is coming on Chris, looking lean too


Thanks mate backs looking the best it ever has. Good lighting goes a long way


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking great mate, keep it up!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. In a good place atm new job, good routine with diet and training and friends and family don't mind me hibernating during the week  the next 6 months are gonna be all out progress


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders today no training partner and tbo I like it that way may have to sack him off  only really need a spot on chest.

Standing 1 arm raises 3x10 same

Clean and jerk 1-3-1-3 +2.5kg then tried +5kg only managed the first 1-3 reps so drop't weight down for final sets will get it next week hopefully.

Upright row 2x5r same

Seated db 2x5r

Food has been all other the place today got all meals in but one meal was 2 hours late. Will be ok in a couple of days once I've settled in to new job.

Scott's added another meal this week although I am bloated as hell at night I am starving and still getting slightly leaner. A good thing I am a greedy fcker and can eat like hell.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya man all going well. @dutch_scott the new meal you added before bed can I have poached egg instead of boiled egg? Enjoying the meal looks like ****  but goes down a treat, hunger is pretty stable at the moment.

Legs tonight

Kept the leg extensions in for a good warm up nothing to taxing just get the blood flowing 5sets

Leg press 5x5

ATG squat 5x5

Leg curl 5x5 last 2 sets I hit 5 reps and pushed a couple of partials out till failure hams where on fire 

Standing calve raises 5x5

Seated raises 5x5

1 leg db raises 5x5

Chest tomorrow can't wait then straight home to watch Scott show us how its done


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest

Incline 3 level press t1x10 2x5r

M1x10r 2x5r

B3x10 failure

Incline hammer flys 5x5 pb+2.5kg

Bench press no spotter 5x5

Floor flys 5x5

Dips 5x5

Not much to add today foods still going down well enjoy all the meals, training's been good, bodyfat is still around the same a little bloated but if anything getting leaner specially in my legs have noticed some veins standing out more.

ordered some goodies for January being natty sucks ass. Its different to anything I've done so will be nice to see how it goes will be running some stuff for the first time as well  .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

:0 veins in legs! :-D seems to be going awesome for you mate good job.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed mate. Ive somehow missed this journal. Natty myself mate, and yeh, it's sh1t lol. I'm still contemplating adding some Test in.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PaulB said:


> Subbed mate. Ive somehow missed this journal. Natty myself mate, and yeh, it's sh1t lol. I'm still contemplating adding some Test in.


DO IT DO IT!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> DO IT DO IT!!


I'm gonna, Will be ordering some goodies very soon. I've got some Isis labs Test E here but have decided to get a different brand instead ; )


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> :0 veins in legs! :-D seems to be going awesome for you mate good job.


Ya progress is really starting to kick in. Legs are getting leaner and staying the same size as well think its all the morning cardio. Wonted to get ripped first but I don't care anymore just trust Scott and I know I need to add a lot of size if I won't to compete and I'll look a lot better once lean with the added muscle.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya progress is really starting to kick in. Legs are getting leaner and staying the same size as well think its all the morning cardio. Wonted to get ripped first but I don't care anymore just trust Scott and I know I need to add a lot of size if I won't to compete and I'll look a lot better once lean with the added muscle.


You're more than lean enough now mate like you said just add some more muscle, its harder to build it than shave the fat off!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Subbed mate. Ive somehow missed this journal. Natty myself mate, and yeh, it's sh1t lol. I'm still contemplating adding some Test in.


I cant really say I am natty as I've done a couple of cycles before but get on it you'll love it  just make sure you think about it before you make the jump


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> I cant really say I am natty as I've done a couple of cycles before but get on it you'll love it  just make sure you think about it before you make the jump


I've thought about it for a long time mate. Done plenty of research etc...to be honest at my age it's a no brainer. I did do a short cycle a while back but decided I was wasting my time as diet and training weren't up to speed so came off so I don't count that one lol.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> You're more than lean enough now mate like you said just add some more muscle, its harder to build it than shave the fat off!


Ya I know bud not complaining with how things are going happy with progress but you'll understand from being a former fatty that getting lean is a big goal.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya I know bud not complaining with how things are going happy with progress but you'll understand from being a former fatty that getting lean is a big goal.


Yep totally, I think you have good potential to be a beast though so should take advantage of it being a young pup ! Would love to see you getting huge


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

PaulB said:


> I've thought about it for a long time mate. Done plenty of research etc...to be honest at my age it's a no brainer. I did do a short cycle a while back but decided I was wasting my time as diet and training weren't up to speed so came off so I don't count that one lol.


I say go for it Mate will be some great gains with Scott coaching you and if your ready for it why not. Tbo I wish I waited till I was older and new a lot more about training and diet my previous cycles have all been a waste of time two with **** diet and one when I was cutting with what I fort was a good diet  so looking forward to this time round


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> I say go for it Mate will be some great gains with Scott coaching you and if your ready for it why not. Tbo I wish I waited till I was older and new a lot more about training and diet my previous cycles have all been a waste of time two with **** diet and one when I was cutting with what I fort was a good diet  so looking forward to this time round


I was going to start weekend just gone but have decided to get some different gear. I think by the time I've got it all organised it will be around middle of December... Like you say, wih Scott in the picture I wil just do as I'm told and let him work his magic.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yep totally, I think you have good potential to be a beast though so should take advantage of it being a young pup ! Would love to see you getting huge


Thanks mate. Ya would love to look like Scott's size in the 18-20st pics will take some time but I've got plenty of it as you said.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bit of a **** start this morning woke up late forgot to set alam mist cardio and one of my morning meals will make up for it when I get home and eat it then


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Back.

. Wide grip chins5x5

Floor dead stop row5x5 +5kg on last two sets

Bench incline db row 5x5 +2.5kg

Deadlift strayed from the program tonight did 60kg-100kg warmup then 140kg,180kg3 reps  190kg1r 200kg only got halfway up so close have a video of it anyone know how to post it ? Thanks


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Arms

Dips5x5 same

Ez skull crushers 5x5 pb + 2.5kg

Reverse grip pull downs 5x5 pb+1 plate

Bb curl 5x5

Seated db curl5x5

Hammer curl 5x5

Standing calve raises

6-8r

10-12r

20r

All done for the week just cardio and abs  will post weight tomorrow


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Weight today is 13.7 last week was 13.8 how !!! Food was upped agin this week.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Happened to me was 13.7 then dropped to 13.5 for two weeks. Now 13.8 lol :-/

It's mad I don't get it at all.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Well Scott did say he was going to get my metabolic rate up  and it's def up never eaten this much before.

Should't really be moaning I am bigger,leaner and stronger than I've ever been would have been nice to see a little increase in weight tho


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Happened to me was 13.7 then dropped to 13.5 for two weeks. Now 13.8 lol :-/
> 
> It's mad I don't get it at all.


Well done on the weight bud you've made some massive increases since the alpha meet, will have to meet up for a training session before Christmas


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye I'm up for that mate. I got 1 day hol to take so was gonna get a session with Scott if your about.

Cheers :-D we all have our personally battles. This sh1t is hard!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye sounds good mate. I could do any day this week, week after I can't do or any day from 8th dec onwards.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya I am up for that but will have to a weekend as new job and any weekend after 8 will be good


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok well could do the 8th or 9th or weekend after up to you!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well as long as mr Francis is free as well!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ok well could do the 8th or 9th or weekend after up to you!


Ya anyone of them will be gd @dutch_scott if it's gd for u ?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just eating my chicken and veg meal made it a little to spicy have been trying to eat it for ten mins lol

Shoulders tonight

One arm side raises 3x10 pb +2.5kg on all sets 4 all reps

Clean and press 1-3-1-3 x3 managed two sets with 60kg last week could only do 1sets half reps

Upright row 2x5r

Db shoulder press 2x5r

Calve drop set

6-8r

10-12r

20r

Done


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Legs tonight forgot note book so did't record weight but went as heavy as I could

Leg extensions ( not in Scott's plan I just add them to warm my legs and knee up nothing heavy just a couple of sets to get the blood moving)

Leg press 5x5 stack the machine not saying much as its sh*t

ATG squats 5x5 120kgx2 sets Knee still not great but strapped it up and managed to get it done

Leg curl 5x5

Calve raises 5x5

Seated calve raises 5x5

1 leg db calve raises 5x5

Foods going down well still no problem with the added meals, hunger slowly raising. That's about it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> *Ok so my names Chris* and ive recently become another member of #teamalpha. Yes another one
> 
> This journal will be to track and record my progress while working with scott
> 
> ...


The road to alpha

I stopped reading after the bit in bold and instantly knew.. mission failed.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> The road to alpha
> 
> I stopped reading after the bit in bold and instantly knew.. mission failed.


Thanks, glad I saved you the time in reading it but it's just a name of the journal only there so other ppl being trained my Scott could see it, sorry I mean #teamalpha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Thanks, glad I saved you the time in reading it but it's just a name of the journal only there so other ppl being trained my Scott could see it, sorry I mean #teamalpha


im just kiddin fella good luck with your goals!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest... 3 level chest press 1x10r 2x5r

Incline hammer flys 5x5 pb+2.5kg

30sec stretch with the same weight

Bench press 5x5

Floor flys 5x5 pb+2.5kg

Dips 5x5

I am dead chest is killing me great workout


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Trained back tonight decided not to try for my 1 rep max again and stuck to Scott's workout with deads last.

Wide grip Pull ups 5x5

Floor dead stop row5x5

Incline bench db rows 5x5 +2.5kg

Deadlift 5x5


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heavy workout?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Heavy workout?


Always 

Well heavy for me deads where 150kg

Floor rows where 95kg

Db rows where 37.5kg

How you feeling you still got the clap ?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning cardio sucks ass this morning it's freezing !!! That's all


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Arms.... Dips 5x5

Ez skull crushers5x5

Reverse grip pull downs 5x5

Bb curl 5x5

Seated db curl 5x5

Hammer curl 5x5

Calves

Weigh in tomorrow hopping to gain something just a little and I'll be happy fingers cross't. Strength is still slowly increasing ,workouts have been gd and looking better every week it's slow but making progress.

got a workout booked with Scott and sambucca next weekend looking forward to it. Will also see if Scott's happy with progress.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it an alpha rule not to post weights?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

No just lazy ask and which ones and I'll post them


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update weigh is 13.8 on sat morning up 1 pound hovering over 13.7-13.8

Cardio and diet was perfect on sat till sat night then it all went tits up went out for a friends birthday had a couple of drinks well to many  did't do morning cardio today as hanging out my ass diet has been off as well eaten lots of clean food no **** just not the set diet, prepping food now and will be back on tomorrow with fasted cardio.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got2getlean said:


> Quick update weigh is 13.8 on sat morning up 1 pound hovering over 13.7-13.8
> 
> Cardio and diet was perfect on sat till sat night then it all went tits up went out for a friends birthday had a couple of drinks well to many  did't do morning cardio today as hanging out my ass diet has been off as well eaten lots of clean food no **** just not the set diet, prepping food now and will be back on tomorrow with fasted cardio.


had a bad weekend myself, shoulder giving me grief again, so was ****ed of and did not eat well and when i did was **** food. But today back to normal - all meals sorted and hitting the gym this evening.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> No rule on posting.
> 
> Can u email me again Chris about 1 lb gain
> 
> And yes Saturday for u two is cool


Ok mate re sent email.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> had a bad weekend myself, shoulder giving me grief again, so was ****ed of and did not eat well and when i did was **** food. But today back to normal - all meals sorted and hitting the gym this evening.


Sorry to hear about your shoulder bud I hate injures when my knee plays up it puts me in a right little downer and all I won't to do is eat ****.

The weekend wasn't that bad other than the drink but was a needed brake have't drunk in a long time and was nice to be out with mates. The food was ok no **** all clean foods prob didn't eat enough Sunday to hit the calories I need, Diet and training are all back on did morning cardio and about to train shoulders  no more slacking for awhile gonna keep my head down back to hibernating


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders... 1 arm side raises 3x5r 20kg

Clean and press 1-3-1-3 x2 60kg

Upright row 2x5 52.5kg

Seated db press2x5 35kg


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Legs

Leg extensions: warm up

Leg press 5x5 stacked the leg press and managed 8r8r7r6r6r

ATG: 5x5 started at 120kg and worked up to 150kg on last set couldn't go as low as needed so will leave 150 for a couple of weeks

Leg curl 5x5 68kgx5

Calve raises

160kg/5r

130kg/10r

60kg/20r

Dropset

That's it legs are fck still burning, not looking forward to morning cardio.

If I don't wake up late again tomorrow I'll take measurements and post them up as not done them in awhile


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg extensions: warm up
> 
> ...


Knee holding up ok?

You're starting to move some decent weights now mate!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey bud. Na knee was killing me and will prob be sore as fck tomorrow but just did the knee wraps up tighter not great but can't afford someone to look at it yet.

strength is up and down on legs with the knee some weeks I am strong like tonight and others I am Struggling with 120kg squats. Think it has a lot to do with my head if I am feeling ok then I can push some decent weight.

How's the head after your weekend ??

Oh how many ppl did it take to get @Liam in that tight ass top  looking good tho mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I'm 100% again lol, was abit appetite suppressed ha always get that way though. Liam is looking sickeningly good atm and will only be getting bigger aswell, him and scotty are nailing it.

I think training through it to a point is a good thing but know when to back off a little (which you seem to do well) will be looking out for your progress update tomorrow, doing mine aswell weight and measurements etc. Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm 100% again lol, was abit appetite suppressed ha always get that way though. Liam is looking sickeningly good atm and will only be getting bigger aswell, him and scotty are nailing it.
> 
> I think training through it to a point is a good thing but know when to back off a little (which you seem to do well) will be looking out for your progress update tomorrow, doing mine aswell weight and measurements etc. Fingers crossed for both of us


Ya agree on the training through, ill back off on weight if knee is feeling to bad really don't won't to stop training legs because of an injury. will have some spear cash after christmas and will get it sorted hopefully.

Thanks mate ya fingers cross't not made much progress in weight gain but hopping measurements say something good. Scott's gonna change diet around on sat anyway and he can get a look at me when me and sam meet for a training session, hard to tell what's happening with a picture.

Will keep an eye on you thread tomorrow see how u get on.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait feel bit better now


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I can't wait feel bit better now


Ya man will be good

What time we got to be there again bud??


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok mate midday sounds good gives me time to sort everything out.

Just finished morning cardio. You know it's cold out when you trip over dog **** instead of step in it

Done measurements today will post up later


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh, a training session...where you meeting? I've got a rare day off this Saturday, don't suppose there's room for the fattest alpha member is there?!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Ooh, a training session...where you meeting? I've got a rare day off this Saturday, don't suppose there's room for the fattest alpha member is there?!


Training at MOF in Bristol mate. Can't see it being a problem with you coming be good to meet send Scott am email! Got to drive past you to get to Bristol so happy to split petrol cost and pick you up ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Training at MOF in Bristol mate. Can't see it being a problem with you coming be good to meet send Scott am email! Got to drive past you to get to Bristol so happy to split petrol cost and pick you up ?


Nice one, sounds like a plan, I'll pay for the fuel if you're driving, no worries. I'll email @dutch_scott now


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one, sounds like a plan, I'll pay for the fuel if you're driving, no worries. I'll email @dutch_scott now


Just confirmed with Scott, see ya Saturday! Will message you my address and stuff in a bitty.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok nice. Speak to you later


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

see you all saturday  food after? least I can get up a bit later. probably leave at 10 now gives me 2 hours to get to MOF. if I am early least I can annoy tinytom for half an hour


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just to let you know. I have worked out legs monday but they are good to go again. I have missed tuesday night cus of this cold which was chest and triceps. Will be doing back/biceps on thursday.

So Saturday could do legs/chest/tris/shoulders/abs? obviously not all of them lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not ****d what we train, you guys decide


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't mind either going to have trained everything by sat as weekend are cardio only do will do anything


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> I don't mind either going to have trained everything by sat as weekend are cardio only do will do anything


Go on, you choose a body part to train, it's your journal we're spamming, so you choose! Plus I'll need to know what not to train until then!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> It's going to be chest and back and @Sambuca is going to give details see if we allon same page etc etc


Okey dokey...I'll pack my gay lifting straps, as my little hands always give up first on back day.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just back from the gym. Chest and back sounds good can't wait see everyone there


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was chest had a great workout but left my note book at the gym  will list weights and everything tomorrow night after back. Also taken measurement's but there also in note book lol but there's been an increase on everything even my legs have grown  but sadly so has my waist. Will update everything tomorrow


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Yesterday chest workout

3level incline chest press

Incline hammer flys 5x5 27.5kg db +30sec stretch after all sets

Bench press 5x5 70kg

Floor flys 5x5 25kg

Dips 5x5 bw

Back tonight... Pull ups 5x5 bw

Floor dead stop row 5x5 90kg will up next week

Bench incline db row 5x5 37.5kg

Deadlift 5x5 150kg/5r x3 sets 170kg/5r x2 sets

Measurements taken on Wednesday

Arms:+20mm

Chest:+ 40mm

Stomach:+ 40-50mm

Legs:+60mm

Not that worried about the stomach increase prob just needed a **** doesn't look any different most days


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Whats the mirror saying though? I chase the scales to much but still look better in the mirror 

Your strong mate. like twice as strong as me haha. This time tomorrow we will be fked


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Whats the mirror saying though? I chase the scales to much but still look better in the mirror
> 
> Your strong mate. like twice as strong as me haha. This time tomorrow we will be fked


Hey mate. I am looking a lot bigger from when I started maybe a little bit watery some days but think my bodyfat is around the same if not slightly lower than when we last met,you'll soon see tomorrow.

Getting stronger mate which is great loving the strength increases.

Not training tonight should have been arms but got loads of crap to do so I am free tomorrow plus training back and chest tomorrow arms will still get hit so it's all good just gonna do some Abs at home


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

See you tomorrow mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

12 mof blood and sweat


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya man sounds gd I'll be there prob a little early all depends how lost I get finding Doms house


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll be leaving at 10 mate so will be there a bit early as well if I don't get lost/stuck in traffic ill fb u my mob Chris


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok bud I'll be leaving at ten as well should leave plenty of time for cock ups and pit stops


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Woot, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok bud I'll be leaving at ten as well should leave plenty of time for cock ups and pit stops


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just back from mof, was a great day out thanks Scott

@Sambuca your much stronger then last time we trained you've made some great progress bud keep it up

Was good meeting @Fatboy80 will have to sort out a training session soon mate, got some good strength and just had a look on your Facebook fck me have you drop't some weight look so much better gd luck with your mini goal for christmas


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Just back from mof, was a great day out thanks Scott
> 
> @Sambuca your much stronger then last time we trained you've made some great progress bud keep it up
> 
> Was good meeting @Fatboy80 will have to sort out a training session soon mate, got some good strength and just had a look on your Facebook fck me have you drop't some weight look so much better gd luck with your mini goal for christmas


Kind words, thanks Chris. Yes defo up for a sesh again. Nice one, you're strong yourself mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hehe I'm trying mate! Wish I had a bit more in me today, was ****ed lol. I'd like to do this every so often will Msg you when I'm going down again. Or up lol.

your a bit of a a machine though Chris lol how's the knee btw


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hehe I'm trying mate! Wish I had a bit more in me today, was ****ed lol. I'd like to do this every so often will Msg you when I'm going down again. Or up lol.
> 
> your a bit of a a machine though Chris lol how's the knee btw


Ya man you've got my number so just drop me text whenever

Knee felt fine today pal will get the joint supp Scott was talking about and see If that helps but after Christmas when founds are better gonna get it sorted hopefully


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Devilsclaw and what was other?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't remember  will ask Scott to email me it over one day. How was the drive home? I hate driving feel so tired now could fall asleep


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm knackered from it. Sat at 100 all the way home didn't take to long. How far is your journey? Mines about 80miles


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm knackered too! Think I may be in bed again soon, rock n roll! Up at 5 again tomorrow.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't remember  will ask Scott to email me it over one day. How was the drive home? I hate driving feel so tired now could fall asleep


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure mate think its around 80-90 with dropping Dom off but it's **** roads past Swindon all single lanes and slow ass moving traffic


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks god for the gym think I had the worse news a son could get today and it really help't clear my head anyway got a new training program on the weekend and just done chest and triceps got to say I love the changes much prefer this type of training pump't and sore as hell.

Incline press 3x4-6r

Flat db press 2x6-8r 40kg/8r really happy with this weight not lifted the 40kg for a long time and even after training arms on Sunday and chest and back with Scott Saturday they felt easy

Close grip bench press 4x12r

Incline flys 2x10r

Dips bw 4sets max reps

Press downs 5sets 20r-15r-8r-6r-20r

Can't wait to train back tomorrow


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good lifting mate. Everything ok? PM or text me if you wanna chat.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Good lifting mate. Everything ok? PM or text me if you wanna chat.


Hey bud I'll drop you a text


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Back... 50chin ups 5sets

Deadlift 3x6-8r 160kg8r

Barbell shrugs2x6-8r 140kg 8r

Low pulley row 4x12-15r got a problem with these my gym is **** and maxed it out so upped reps to 20x4 sets. Going to swop these next week for t-bar rows so I can increase the weight.

Close grip pull downs 10r-6r-20r

Seated calve raises 3x25r

Liking the new routine got cardio tomorrow and then legs, diets been spot on.

Going to join a new gym next week hopefully have better equipment


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Legs

Fst7 leg extensions

Fst7 leg curl

Leg press shoulder width 5x10r

Squats 3x20r

Standing calve raises 3x6-8r

Legs are on fire!

Woke up late today only had time to eat oats and shake, moved meals forward 1 hour so I could eat the meal I left out after work other than that diets been spot on.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good man still getting food in, such a bastard when you start late and try to make up for it!

**** 20rep squats they are my nemesis! Probably shouldn;t have said that as Ill get them next week now lol, knee must be holding out OK for you to get through that session?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Good man still getting food in, such a bastard when you start late and try to make up for it!
> 
> **** 20rep squats they are my nemesis! Probably shouldn;t have said that as Ill get them next week now lol, knee must be holding out OK for you to get through that session?


I am not struggling with food tbo I am always hungry so moving meals forward was nice for a change just annoying waking up late and not eating the meals at the right time.

Your not the only one mate hate the 20 rep squats need to work on cardio I am fck before my legs  . Knees ok it's not great had knee strap on all day at work and did 5 mins walk on treadmill and a load of warm up sets on leg extensions, prefer the layout of this workout gets the legs nice a warm before doing any direct impact on the knee only really felt it on squats but with 20 reps it was only a light weight.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Shoulders and biceps

Standing bb press 5x5 1x10

Upright row 3x10

Seated side raises 2x20r 1x6-8r

Cable lay raises 2x12 rest pause

Hammer curl 2x6 r 1x10

Preacher curl 3x10 drop't weight 50% 2x10r

Cable curl 3x6-8

Tomorrows the first time I don't have fasted cardio on the weekend since being with Scott  gonna make the most of it and have a nice lay in. Although if I feel I am gaining unwanted fat ill re add the cardio sessions.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoy the lay in pal! Lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Will do mate 

Also going out for a meal with my family tomorrow night and diet can do one for that one meal got some **** news this week ,quality family time is well needed


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest... Incline press 3x4-6r

Flat db press 2x6-8r

Close grip bench press 4x12r

Incline flys 2x10r

Dips 4xbw max reps

Press downs

20r

15r

8r

6r

20r

Started new diet today it looks like less fat and more carbs got all meals in today no problem with appetite very easy to prep.

Joined my old gym today and training with my old training partner was a great workout much better equipment and more of a bodybuilding gym. Also noticed other than one or two everyone looks the same and lifting the same weight lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Back

Chin ups 50r

Deadlift 3x6-8r left my straps at home and could only do 140kg tonight for 6r as couldn't keep grip did two sets with 160kg but gave up as could only get 3 reps

Barbell shrugs 2x6-8r again could only do 140kg as lost grip

Low pulley row 4x12-15r 52.5kg kept good form slow and great squeeze

Close grip pull down

10r

6r

20r

Seated calve raises 3x25r the burn is horrible on these but really enjoy them

New diets going ok there's less total meals and feeling a little hungry in the day time but other than that enjoy the meals and there going down well.

Weighed myself yesterday and I am still 13.8 not sure how even with cardio drop't and a added meal out with family on sat I've still not increased in weight


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Stop being a natty scumbag and bang some test in 

I have 3x25 seated calve raises in, makes me want to cry. Need bigger calves though lol !


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Stop being a natty scumbag and bang some test in
> 
> I have 3x25 seated calve raises in, makes me want to cry. Need bigger calves though lol !


Haha I'll be on in January can't wait first proper cycle looking forward to it. Training natty just isn't right lol

Your not the only one mate mine don't even look like I've trained them  got to love the burn tho.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha I'll be on in January can't wait first proper cycle looking forward to it. Training natty just isn't right lol
> 
> Your not the only one mate mine don't even look like I've trained them  got to love the burn tho.


Your going to grow like a weed honestly, good structure to pack mass onto.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Your going to grow like a weed honestly, good structure to pack mass onto.


Cheers mate I hope so, have a pretty good build to start with and diet and training have never been so strict

Just need to add a load of meat on other next year so I can get on stage with my new shrivelled up testies


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update yesterday was cardio only and today was meant to be legs but have a cracking headache will train legs Saturday.

New diet is going well getting all the food in but I am always hungry on this diet compared to the old one will have to see what the scale says on the weekend and maybe add something to it


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

just a quick on what is teamalpha ?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just ppl being coached by Dutch_scott


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

ah right is he doing online PT training ?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> ah right is he doing online PT training ?


Yes mate there's a few of us on hear If your interested give @dutch_scott a pm


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A couple of updates trained shoulders and biceps Friday great workout got a pb on seated side raises and standing bb press

Did legs today as I couldn't train them Thursday another good workout the 20 rep squats are still kick my ass knee felt ok today tho.

New diets been spot on still, not sure it's agreeing with me tho the added carbs seem to have made me a little smoother will find out tomorrow when I weigh myself and take measurements

On a personal note been feeling a little down over the last couple of weeks due to a couple of things on my mind so gonna take Scott's advise and chill over Christmas going out with ppl from the gym tomorrow night and out on the **** again for Christmas eve and boxing day going to forget about diet Christmas and boxing day also but back on after that hopefully this should give me the break I need to get my head out my ass and focused again.

Got till the 7th off work might add morning cardio back in to give me something to do after christmas, I'll prob need it.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update. Had 3 days off diet and training may off over did it a little on food and drink I've gained half a stone oops! Feel like a watery mess but back on it today and training legs tonight

Hope everyone had a good Christmas


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Good lad


Hey Scott not sure it's a good thing although it's been great having a break from it all.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey Scott not sure it's a good thing although it's been great having a break from it all.


we all need a break, so dont beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just in case i am coming across as a depressed mess I am not  generally always in a good mood. Just following orders would have happily stuck to diet over Christmas although the shed load of chocolate I had was heavenly ????

Anyway back on diet and training yesterday ,trained legs what a way to start off again hanging out my hoop

but got through it and most of my meals

Just finished a shoulder and bicep workout got a pb on standing bb press so happy with that. Great pump and looking full very focused workout.

Diets been spot on today although craving crap a lot and the house being full of chocolate doesn't help.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey Scott not sure it's a good thing although it's been great having a break from it all.


Don't worry about it! I managed to put on 9kgs in 8 days!!! Only 3 people to blame, myself, Ben & Jerry!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Don't worry about it! I managed to put on 9kgs in 8 days!!! Only 3 people to blame, myself, Ben & Jerry!!!


Dam 9kgs !!Lol did you hit your mini goal before christmas ?

I felt horrible after 3 days not sure how u managed 8 

We need to meet up for a training session soon mate as your on the same workout plan as me


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, felt crap afterwards. Been back on diet 2 days and dropped 4kgs. Mini goal went out window, due to my gluttony kicking in a bit early! Whoops!

Had a twinge in lower back the other day, so I'm playing catch up with training sessions. Trained back tonight, didn't go too heavy on deadlifts as didn't wanna make it worse, and skipped low pulleys. It felt alright though. You free on Monday?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Yes, felt crap afterwards. Been back on diet 2 days and dropped 4kgs. Mini goal went out window, due to my gluttony kicking in a bit early! Whoops!
> 
> Had a twinge in lower back the other day, so I'm playing catch up with training sessions. Trained back tonight, didn't go too heavy on deadlifts as didn't wanna make it worse, and skipped low pulleys. It felt alright though. You free on Monday?


Oh dear i was tempted to cheat once i got the email saying to have 3 day off so hard knowing your allowed to cheat  always another mini goal to aim for though mate.

Yes mate free Monday chest and triceps ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh dear i was tempted to cheat once i got the email saying to have 3 day off so hard knowing your allowed to cheat  always another mini goal to aim for though mate.
> 
> Yes mate free Monday chest and triceps ?


Yep that sounds good, I'll make sure I've caught up by then. Will confirm Sunday night mate.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Yep that sounds good, I'll make sure I've caught up by then. Will confirm Sunday night mate.


Ok bud nice one


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh dear i was tempted to cheat once i got the email saying to have 3 day off so hard knowing your allowed to cheat  always another mini goal to aim for though mate.
> 
> Yes mate free Monday chest and triceps ?


Hope you smashed a few pies mate, I ran hill sprints to keep my weight down 

Good christmas? Back in the groove now with just one cheat day left to get out the way NYE!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Hope you smashed a few pies mate, I ran hill sprints to keep my weight down
> 
> Good christmas? Back in the groove now with just one cheat day left to get out the way NYE!


Hey bud no pies a sh*t load of chocolate and vodka tho  struggled to walk up the stairs at any pace for 3 days let alone run lol Tbo conditions not that bad now the bloated belly has gone down i am doing fasted cardio for a little while and re adding cardio on the weekends should be back to normal by next week.

Was a good Christmas mate can't beat chilling with friends and family how was yours ?

Also back in a routine although I've had to move meal times a little with sleeping in but all foods going down well.

I am gonna stick to diet nye but will throw a couple of drinks In  you got anything good planned for nye bud ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey bud no pies a sh*t load of chocolate and vodka tho  struggled to walk up the stairs at any pace for 3 days let alone run lol Tbo conditions not that bad now the bloated belly has gone down i am doing fasted cardio for a little while and re adding cardio on the weekends should be back to normal by next week.
> 
> Was a good Christmas mate can't beat chilling with friends and family how was yours ?
> 
> ...


Same mate smashing toblerone's and pints of cider!

Really good mate will keep me away from junk for a while though ha, I've got a few offers but will probably go to few bars just outside town with old friends. NYE always supposed to be good haven't had a good one for a while, more about the company for me and just pick up a troll at 4am 

Good luck sticking to it new years day, hate eating when hungover!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Same mate smashing toblerone's and pints of cider!
> 
> Really good mate will keep me away from junk for a while though ha, I've got a few offers but will probably go to few bars just outside town with old friends. NYE always supposed to be good haven't had a good one for a while, more about the company for me and just pick up a troll at 4am
> 
> Good luck sticking to it new years day, hate eating when hungover!


Sounds good mate I love nye last 2years I went to London with the ex was a great night but going out with a budget this year so just the local club  lol

Not to bad with eating if I force feed breakfast down without being sick it should be easy

Have a gd nye If we don't speak before then


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update weight is now back to before binge  nice having it drop so fast. Gonna stop fasted cardio now the weights back to normal and hopefully start to gain some muscle 

Gonna train back today as gym is shut Tuesday so will update later


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Update sent mate.

Well yesterday was a complete right off spent all day in bed and still feeling a little drained today so much for sticking to diet like I said lol guess badalan was right 

Anyway back on diet today will update later after back tonight


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got my special delivery today  gonna start the new year off with a high


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Just got my special delivery today  gonna start the new year off with a high


Told you on the food front haha! Best laid plans and all 

**** gets real now Chris, pack on the size !


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Told you on the food front haha! Best laid plans and all
> 
> **** gets real now Chris, pack on the size !


Ya no chance I was eating yesterday could't even look at food lol

Will do pal just the little boost I need, hoping for some nice gains this time round.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Couple of updates

Back yesterday

50 chins

Deadlift 3x6-8r

Barbell shrug 2x6-8r

Low pulley row 4x12-15r

Close grip pull downs

10r

6r

20r

Today should have been legs but due to carpet burns on both knees I am leaving them till Friday so trained shoulders got a little carried away with the workout trained with one of the big lads but what a workout there still burning now and I trained them at 10am lol

Standing bb press 5x5 +5kg on all 5 sets

Upright row 3x10r 47.5kg

Added in hammer grip db press 3x6r 32.5kg and 1 set 12r 22.5kg db

Seated side raises 2x20r 10kgdb 1x6-8r 15kg db

Cable side raises 2x12r rest pause sets

Added in 4sets rear delt raises 20r

That's it I was fck couldn't train biceps after so went back at 6pm and did

Hammer curl 2x6-8r 1x10r

Preacher curl 3x10r 50%drop 2x10r

Cable curls 3x6-8r

Done!!

Diets been spot on and hopefully @dutch_scott will send email regarding cycle so I can start as soon as pos can't wait


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Couple of updates
> 
> Back yesterday
> 
> ...


Carpet burns on knees? Taking it lately 

How's your DL coming along?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Carpet burns on knees? Taking it lately
> 
> How's your DL coming along?


Haha no pal giving it  managed to pull a fat bird on ny.

Not gone for a 1 rep max on Deadlift for awhile mate but last time I did I managed to get 190kg easy and failed at lookout on 200kg but that was after a whole back workout and 5x5 of 150kg dl

Got a vid of my 200kg attempt but not sure how to upload it 

Will give it a go in a couple of weeks once some assistance has kick in


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Diets been spot on did 45mins cardio yesterday morning then legs at night trained with the same guy I trained shoulders with was a great workout really pushed it and legs are now fck

Fst7 leg extentions pb+7.25kg

(added a drop set till failure at the end  )

Fst7 leg curl pb +5kg

(also added a drop set after to failure)

Leg press 5x10r

Squat 3x20r didn't go heavy on these was fck and didn't wont to push my knees

Standing calve raises 3x6-8r

On train to London ATM going to train at stars gym with an old mate and sponsor will also be getting lots of freebies


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest and triceps tonight

Incline press 3x4-6r

Flat db press 2x6-8r

Close grip bench press 4x12-15r

Incline flys 2x10r

Press downs

20r

15r

8r

6r

20r

Was a good workout, first day back at work today been nice being back in a routine.

Within about 1 hour I will no longer be natty ????


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Chest and triceps tonight
> 
> Incline press 3x4-6r
> 
> ...


Haha nervous?!

So funny you just need to see it as routine mate I do mine whilst having my before bed sitdown pee 

Where you pinning it, quads?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Chest and triceps tonight
> 
> Incline press 3x4-6r
> 
> ...


Good lad! Welcome to the dark side!!!!!!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha nervous?!
> 
> So funny you just need to see it as routine mate I do mine whilst having my before bed sitdown pee
> 
> Where you pinning it, quads?


Oh sorry mate fort I said I've done a cycle before although a while ago.

Haha, Think I'll go for delt's or chest never done chest before but looks straight forward. Not a big fan of quads.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh sorry mate fort I said I've done a cycle before although a while ago.
> 
> Haha, Think I'll go for delt's or chest never done chest before but looks straight forward. Not a big fan of quads.


Yea do remember actually now!

Chest is favourite site for me then quads, piece of **** as you can use both hands for these ones easily and just feels like chest DOMS if you get any PIP!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea do remember actually now!
> 
> Chest is favourite site for me then quads, piece of **** as you can use both hands for these ones easily and just feels like chest DOMS if you get any PIP!


Did delt's in the end just couldn't bring my self to inject my chest lol wimp


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Haven't had chance to update for a couple of days been really busy.

Tuesday back...

Chins 50r

Deadlift 3x6-8r 140kgx6r 160kgx6r x2 sets 170kg/5r 180kg/1r

Barbell shrugs 2x6-8r 150kg

Low pulley row 4x12-15r 52.5kg

Close grip pull downs 10r-6r-20r

Wednesday: cardio nothing special just 45mins incline walk

Today legs... Fst7 leg extensions 80kg

Fst7 leg curl 40kg

Leg press 5x10r 180kg

Squats 3x20r 80kg

Standing calve raises 3x6-8r

Diets been perfect, over than today I had a snickers bar lol been absolutely starving as well appetite has really raised in the last couple of days.

Condition wise I look like a watery mess but look like I am growing???? the increase in carbs have smoothed me out but it's all good as long as those scales move there's no way I am still 13.8 this week.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Haven't had chance to update for a couple of days been really busy.
> 
> Tuesday back...
> 
> ...


Appetite raised; GROWING!

Your lean as **** anyway for "offseason" so I wouldn't worry about maintaining that sort of condition whilst trying to gain muscle. Smash some size on you know you can diet it off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haven't had chance to update for a couple of days been really busy.
> 
> Tuesday back...
> 
> ...


Popping in to say hi. Hope all is ok.

What sort of Cals and macros u on ATM? What weight your trying to get too?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Popping in to say hi. Hope all is ok.
> 
> What sort of Cals and macros u on ATM? What weight your trying to get too?


Everything's all gravy buddy

How you doing?

I am on high protein high carbs and low fat. Not eating as much as last diet but that was high fats and medium/low carbs

Don't have a weight goal mate just get as big as I can till Scott thinks I can compete that's all  but short term I won't to brake this dam barrier I seem to be stuck at which is 13.8/9


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In stuck a bit as well 190lbs weights just stalled. I'm looking lean and abs are appearing though so I'm happy.

When I think u will be ready to compete? Ill be there to support!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Appetite raised; GROWING!
> 
> Your lean as **** anyway for "offseason" so I wouldn't worry about maintaining that sort of condition whilst trying to gain muscle. Smash some size on you know you can diet it off!


Ya i am starving its unreal cant see how i can eat so much and still be hungry.

it's all good mate I don't mind, I'll have to get a couple of update photos and upload them.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> In stuck a bit as well 190lbs weights just stalled. I'm looking lean and abs are appearing though so I'm happy.
> 
> When I think u will be ready to compete? Ill be there to support!


That's not bad if your getting leaner and staying the same weight  plus you've grown loads over the last couple of months its my turn lol you started pct yet ?

Not sure mate would really like to compete next year think I'll look the part by then if not fck it I am still getting up there. Thanks will be nice to have the support When it finally happens


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You have some mass to you I think u will do great mate. U gt ur cycle planned? I love being on!

I have 4-5ml of prop left to shoot then pct starts booooooooooo the sooner the better really wanna try something like prop/tren/mast blast next will see what Scott says though.

I been told I look good ATM still quite skinny imo, another 14lbs I think I will look bigggg


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> That's not bad if your getting leaner and staying the same weight  plus you've grown loads over the last couple of months its my turn lol you started pct yet ?
> 
> Not sure mate would really like to compete next year think I'll look the part by then if not fck it I am still getting up there. Thanks will be nice to have the support When it finally happens


Alright pal, been neglecting people's journals so thought I'd pop in. Set the goal for next year pal and get on that stage. I'm not where I thought I'd be at this stage for my show but still gonna do it!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> You have some mass to you I think u will do great mate. U gt ur cycle planned? I love being on!
> 
> I have 4-5ml of prop left to shoot then pct starts booooooooooo the sooner the better really wanna try something like prop/tren/mast blast next will see what Scott says though.
> 
> I been told I look good ATM still quite skinny imo, another 14lbs I think I will look bigggg


Planned! I am on baby started on Monday ???? Hope so, need more thickness tho

Oh! That next cycle gonna be a good one you still aiming for 14.5 weight wise.

That's the problem with this hobby no matter how big/lean you are your never happy, you'll add another stone easy with how you've progressed on this cycle


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Alright pal, been neglecting people's journals so thought I'd pop in. Set the goal for next year pal and get on that stage. I'm not where I thought I'd be at this stage for my show but still gonna do it!


Ya think your right mate, I don't plan on winning anything just won't to do it for me. The experience will be worth everything.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ohh ye what u on I'm on phone but will see if u mentioned it.

You should shoot up in weight I think 14-20lbs on u would be easy u got the frame for it.

Well 14.5+ with abs would be amazing maybe doable on next blast I hope. I'd like abs all year round.

Ye I can see me wanting to get bigger and bigger lol maybe Arnie size haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Alright pal, been neglecting people's journals so thought I'd pop in. Set the goal for next year pal and get on that stage. I'm not where I thought I'd be at this stage for my show but still gonna do it!


You been rough the past few months though haven't u. Cold and killer pip etc site u will d good though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya think your right mate, I don't plan on winning anything just won't to do it for me. The experience will be worth everything.


Exactly mate. As long as you get up there and do yourself proud that's all you can ask for!

To help you as well there are many good supplements at the protein works haha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> You been rough the past few months though haven't u. Cold and killer pip etc site u will d good though


Yeah mate the last couple of months have been a right tw4t for me. Started my cruise and first week was great, second week started feel sick all the time, 3rd week was the bad pip which lasted 2 weeks. 5th week started to get a bad cough and that's lasted along with a chest infection till now. Not happy but what can I do?! Got to put it to the back of my mind and crack on!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Exactly mate. As long as you get up there and do yourself proud that's all you can ask for!
> 
> To help you as well there are many good supplements at the protein works haha!


Haha don't put that crap in hear ! It's all about puro nutrition as they'll be backing me from the end of jan


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha don't put that crap in hear ! It's all about puro nutrition as they'll be backing me from the end of jan


I'm not one to spread gossip but I've heard that puro nutrition use child labour and also that crushed glass and flour have been found in their supplements.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I'm not one to spread gossip but I've heard that puro nutrition use child labour and also that crushed glass and flour have been found in their supplements.


Haha Shhh!! It's a good thing only team alpha members come in hear 

We do offer a deluxe version with just glass and maybe some blood if the children don't meet there target, can't tempt you with any ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha Shhh!! It's a good thing only team alpha members come in hear
> 
> We do offer a deluxe version with just glass and maybe some blood if the children don't meet there target, can't tempt you with any ?


Throw in some crushed Dbol and I'm in!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Can u send me some update pics please Chris


Will send a couple on sat mate with weekly update


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally broke throw my Plateau weight this morning 13.12 1/2 pow!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

14st is gonna be easy if tonight's workout is anything to go by, to put it simply I am feeling amazing! The pump in my chest was unreally and look's the biggest it's ever done


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Scott

Tonight was back great workout back is gonna be sore tomorrow, hit pb on most things but left gym bag in car and it's far to cold to get up and get it  will update tomorrow with full workout.

Diets gonna be slightly off tomorrow as ran out of protein shake its on order so should be with me at some point tomorrow, made a couple of changes so I still hit macros shouldn't do much harm for one day.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Yesterday was cardio only boring!!

Today's been a better day diets been spot on, trained legs and holly **** had great focus and energy tonight my legs are destroyed had to walk round tescos after and I am well and truly a broken man. Seeing as everyone in team alpha are throwing up pics I am gonna get some taken tomorrow and post up  @liam0810 where's the skinny leg pics??


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Weighed myself this morning I am now 14st 1/4


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Yesterday was cardio only boring!!
> 
> Today's been a better day diets been spot on, trained legs and holly **** had great focus and energy tonight my legs are destroyed had to walk round tescos after and I am well and truly a broken man. Seeing as everyone in team alpha are throwing up pics I am gonna get some taken tomorrow and post up  @liam0810 where's the skinny leg pics??


They'll be coming next week. Scott's gonna get some compulsory poses so legs will be in them


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> 14.7 is awesome 15 here we come
> 
> I like the fact u stick to it
> 
> Annoys me I get results with guys then they change it to what they think is better and simply it isn't! So glad ur sticking to it


Not 14.7 sorry 14.01/4 lol I've not gained 8 pounds in a week  only 5 pounds in two weeks bud Still I am very happy with that, condition looks good as well.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Last night was shoulders and biceps loved it Great workout didn't get any photos taken yesterday so got some taken today what ya think ?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was chest and triceps, love how I am feeling ATM the pump and drive in the gym is amazing!

Incline press 3x4-6r 80kg/6r x 3

Flat db press 2x6-8r 40kg/8r x2

Close grip bench press 4x12-15r

Incline flys 3x10r

Dips 4s bw failure

Pull downs

20r50kg

15r60kg

8r75kg

6r 80kg these felt so easy so did them again with 90kg then stacked the cables with 100kg/5r

20r45kg

Chest and triceps done, cant wait for back tomorrow  .


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> No changes needed?


Ya did u not get my update bud.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Coming on nicely mate good job


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> No changes needed?


That's it I am confused lol did u mean no changes needed

Or asking if I won't changes as in my update I ask for more food and chest and arms to be focused on when training changes


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Coming on nicely mate good job


Thanks buddy improving, not sure these photos do much justice but still shows where I am at


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was back a good workout but had a little problem

Chins 50r pb on reps

Deadlift did 2 sets with 60kg as a warm up, reps where around 20 not to sure normally just blast a couple of sets out to warm up but noticed my lower back felt odd not sure if I pulled something or it was a savage back pump from the dbol so sack it off 

Low pulley row 4x12-15r I love these been concentrating on getting a nice stretch at the bottom and squeezing at the top I am pretty sure my form is almost spot on with these

Close grip pull downs

10r

6r

20r

Seated calve raises 3x6-8r


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Couple of updates

Trained shoulders and biceps on thursday as knee has been giving me some **** good workout all weights were the same as last week head wasn't really in it.

Today I managed to get my leg workout done but weights where really low even for me this cold is not helping  but still got a great pump and went back to leg extensions and leg curl after leg workout and did a couple of extra sets to Failure just to finish them off

Diets been gd. Weight this morning is 14.2-1/2 that's 2.5 up from last week condition still looking the same so really happy the scales are finally moving for me


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Next week chest and arms focus


Got my email then buddy thanks looking forward to it


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like things are going in the right direction! Never can have arms that are too big


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done Chris, made some good progress mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Well done Chris, made some good progress mate


Thanks bud. But what u doing on hear get back to work 

How's the van expecting to see photos soon


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Thanks bud. But what u doing on hear get back to work
> 
> How's the van expecting to see photos soon


Ha ha, been working on it all day, getting the pipe tube carrier through the bulkhead and under the seat was fun...not!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Looks like things are going in the right direction! Never can have arms that are too big


Ya man, things are moving forward.

Can never be to big


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Ha ha, been working on it all day, getting the pipe tube carrier through the bulkhead and under the seat was fun...not!


Doing It the hard way juts stick in on the roof with loads of duck tape  perfect


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just done my new chest and biceps workout and I am all **** up.

Not posting it up in detail but the lowest rep sets where 20r and the highest was 50r that combined with dbol = one hell of a pump  but enjoyed it need to up weight on a couple of things next week but it's all good


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> High reps build muscle too


Good ! Time to get a chest 

Sore as hell already today much prefer the higher rep stuff


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was back loved it ! Trained with a mate tonight he's been training for years and is one big **** lol shame we can't train together all the time as we really push each other and its gd to have someone else whos motivated.

Chins 50r

Deadlift: the pace he made me go on this was stupid did about 4 sets of warm ups and 3 sets 160kg/8r 180kg/4r 180kg4r only had about 30sec rest between sets I was blowing out my hoop after

Shrugs 2sets 6r 180kg

Low pulley row 4x15r

Close grip pull downs 10r

6r

20r

Then some calves to finish oh joy 

Weight this morning is 14.5st. Love having the scales move each week, hoping to break the 15st mark in the next month


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What you like on the pull ups mate? I'm ****ing useless at them!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> What you like on the pull ups mate? I'm ****ing useless at them!


When I started I was terrible but there getting better today I got 20r/20r then finished with a nice slow 10r

But to start with I was struggling with 5 lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Told u not to worry all going in the right direction
> 
> Pow


Ya man everything's going well I'll get some more photos over on next weekly update or upload them hear and see what u think


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today's been a little **** pulled my back at work fixing the ****ing apprentices fck up its a bit tender should have done legs but there's no way I could have got through a leg workout so did 45mins cardio and back was killing just doing that

Gonna ice it tonight and tomorrow see how it feels prob nothing serious just needs a little rest


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today's been a load better than yesterday back feeling a lot better and had a great chest and bicep workout 

Incline db press 3x6r: 42.5kg/8r

Flat db press 3x6 40kg/8r

Decline db press 3x6r: 32.5kg/6r

One arm cable curl , hammer curl and reverse grip curl Ez bar = 2x6


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was high rep chest and biceps

Cable crossover 2sets

Barbell curl, preacher curl, alternating db curl xsets

Flat flys 2sets

Pec dec 2sets

Low cable crossover 2sets

Forgot to upload this with other pics this was taken last week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good mate. Def improvement.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks bud backs come on well since I started, still needs to be bigger !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Back looks like its come on mate. Try and do a proper lay spread and you'll see it better


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Back looks like its come on mate. Try and do a proper lay spread and you'll see it better


I don't know how lol Never been able to.

Can u explain it and I'll give it a go


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> I don't know how lol Never been able to.
> 
> Can u explain it and I'll give it a go


Hmmm not too sure how to explain it mate. Am sure Scott could though


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hmmm not too sure how to explain it mate. Am sure Scott could though


No prob bid I'll get Scott to explain a little more when ever we next meet.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight's been back

50r chin ups/bw

Deadlift 3x6-8r/ really not feeling deads ATM not sure why tonight was only 140kg got me down a little

Shrugs 2x6-8r 170kg / 7-6r

Close grip row 4x12-15r 60kg/15r

Close grip pull downs

10r

6r

20r

Another little bummer to tonight's workout, both my recent exs joined my gym last week managed to avoid them till tonight there was a lovely atmosphere to say the least FML


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Tonight's been back
> 
> 50r chin ups/bw
> 
> ...


Happens with deads mate if your not on your game woudln't worry. Don't wrap your lat spread over as much as you are, display some width


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Happens with deads mate if your not on your game woudln't worry. Don't wrap your lat spread over as much as you are, display some width


Thanks for a tip bud I'll try it.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Legs tonight and a great workout after yesterday's ****ty deads

Got some goodies from puro nutrition http://puro-nutrition.com/index.html of anyone fancies a look discount code for 10% off and a free shaker ( PURO10)

A little review so far

I got there puro igf1 choc cookie flavour it taste amazing so much better than maxi raw choc flavour and mixes up nice and thick actually feels like you've eaten something

Also tried there puro extreme pre workout not going to lie taste is nasty !!! But **** !! I was buzzing in the gym

Any who workout...

Leg extensions fst 7 pb

Leg curls fst7

Leg press 5x5 pb+20kg 

Squats 3x20r pb + 10kg

Calve raises 3x 6-8r


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was heavy chest and biceps. Loved it!! Looking thicker and bigger always a good thing

Incline db

Flate db

Decline db

One arm cable curl

Hammer curl

Reverse grip Ez bar curl

Done !!

Last week and this week I've been really struggling to get the food in, think its the dbol as I am normally always starving and got to say it sucks force feeding . Hopefully it will bounce back soon


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Tonight was heavy chest and biceps. Loved it!! Looking thicker and bigger always a good thing
> 
> Incline db
> 
> ...


All orals **** my appetite mate so probably that, shame as I love DBOL  I just try stick it out as long as possible on it. How long you got it in cycle for?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> All orals **** my appetite mate so probably that, shame as I love DBOL  I just try stick it out as long as possible on it. How long you got it in cycle for?


Ya I am pretty sure it's the dbol mate, got 2-3 weeks left I am getting the food down just hard and every meal is a struggle tbo I would happily drop the dbol no point taking gear if I can't keep the cals going in

Two weeks ago I wonted to up food lol oh well nothing's worth having without a struggle only 2-3 weeks left


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> How u doing killer?


Hey bud, everything's all gd been really busy other the weekend so will send update tonight or tomorrow

Trained chest and biceps tonight and I am hurting lol great workout feeling gd

Food timings been **** today spent all day driving around London bit of a mad rush but getting it all in


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Today was legs and I am still light headed and dizzy lol

Pb on leg extensions (fst7)

Same on leg curl (fst7)

Leg press 5x5

Squats was sort of a pb well it's not a pb but best it's been for awhile knee felt fine still didn't push it to much 100kgx20r

Then finished with some calf raises did 3 sets 6-8r then added a drop set till failure

Done


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Today was legs and I am still light headed and dizzy lol
> 
> Pb on leg extensions (fst7)
> 
> ...


Good work Chris!

I did legs today too, also felt queasy afterwards!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest and biceps again tonight loved it

Incline db press

Flat db press

Decline db press

Scott's also made a few little changes and one I am loving, I am now aloud to stuff my face with a cheat day on Sunday 

Oh and 15mins cardio in the morning dam  lol

One arm cable curl

Hammer curl

Reverse grip Ez bar curl


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Just done chest and bicep workout high rep although it burns like hell I love this workout! Think my chest is starting to look pretty gd def got a lot bigger since Scott changed my chest workouts

Cable crossover pb+ 1 plate

Barbell curl

Preacher curl

Alt db curl

Flat flys pb+2.5kg

Pec dec

Low cable crossover

Done


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh and cheat day yesterday went like this

6 egg omelet with bacon cheese and salmi, 100g oats with choc spread

Protein shake + 2 lion bars

Pub meal 2 chicken breast portion of rice and a load of potato salad

2 chicken royals from bk not the hole meal just the burger

1 bottle of dr pepper

Hole tub of Ice cream

To finish 4 pieces of chicken and 2 portions of chip with beans from KFC and 2 mars bars


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh and cheat day yesterday went like this
> 
> 6 egg omelet with bacon cheese and salmi, 100g oats with choc spread
> 
> ...


No messing about there lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> How do u feel today?
> 
> Weight?
> 
> ...


Feel gd mate food went in a little easier today. Not sure on weight will check in the morning and let you know

Felt gd in the gym as well I fort chest looked full and a lot bigger not bloated either although destroyed the toilet


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> No messing about there lol


Haha it was lush ! Bring on next Sunday


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

@dutch_scott weights up 1/2 pound since Sunday cheat


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was back good workout

50r chins

Deadlift 3x6-8r

Shrugs 2x6-8r pb up to 200kg-6r

Close grip pulls 4x15r 60kg

Close grip pull downs

10r

6r

20r


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was shoulders and triceps as I think I am training shoulders on sat with everyone So a little change around means I can train everything and get another shoulder workout in 

Gym was busy tonight had to change bb shoulder press to db 5x5 got 40kg/5r out very happy with that never been that heavy before and they felt good

Upright rows 3x10r

Seated side raises 2x20r 1x6-8r

Rp 2x12 cable side raises

Close grip bench 4x12-15r

Dips 3xbw

Pull downs 20r-15r-6r-8r-20r

Appetite is back !!! Hungry as hell, now that's back where back on track I am getting stronger, bigger and conditions staying good all in all loving it


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Weight today is 14.7 still increasing nicely, went to the gym yesterday and did a bit of cardio and abs

Chest and biceps tonight high reps looking forward to this gonna take it up a step after Saturdays workout


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was chest and biceps high reps but with a couple of changes that Scott's made and crap did it hurt loved the workout tho pump't up like a ballon 

Also more food !!! let's see if we can hit the 15st mark before the next team alpha meeting


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Trained back tonight

All with an added rest pause set and a partial set, my biceps and chest have been on fire today

Also went a little mad on my added meal stuffed it in, absolutely full oh well another meal soon


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i cant stop thinking about krispy kremes&#8230;.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Added meal, will work your lean enuff and looking to add to your incredible gains already


Thanks pal, the added meal is great it's like a little cheat every night


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i cant stop thinking about krispy kremes&#8230;.


Haha there lush might have to add a couple to Sundays cheat day  how u been ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha there lush might have to add a couple to Sundays cheat day  how u been ?


I'm good mate. You? I'm leaner after eating crap the weekend :/

Blasted my chest and legs feel like a cripple ATM. 

How's ur week been?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm good mate. You? I'm leaner after eating crap the weekend :/
> 
> Blasted my chest and legs feel like a cripple ATM.
> 
> How's ur week been?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm good mate. You? I'm leaner after eating crap the weekend :/
> 
> Blasted my chest and legs feel like a cripple ATM.
> 
> How's ur week been?


Oops forgot to write something lol

I am good mate really forcing the food down ATM won't to be big !

I know how u feel mate Scott made a couple of changes to my workouts and it's killing me did legs tonight and I am hurting !!!!!

You hardly eat anything u big woman hows the pip ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Oops forgot to write something lol
> 
> I am good mate really forcing the food down ATM won't to be big !
> 
> ...


Pip almost gone on right arm now got it on left felt an I did chest again and have a little lump lol its ok though.

Haha how many Cals u eat a day? I'm at 5500-6k I think


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Pip almost gone on right arm now got it on left felt an I did chest again and have a little lump lol its ok though.
> 
> Haha how many Cals u eat a day? I'm at 5500-6k I think


Haha u did do chest right this time u nutter, I've got a little lump on chest from yesterday's injection but its all gd

Not sure mate can't be bothered to work it out lol appetite is still **** compared to what it was getting better tho managed 6 slices of bread with my beans tonight lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I went straight in again lol my do bis Tomoz reckon that will Hurt like fk though.

Lovin new gym!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Chest and biceps again tonight, feel great in the gym hit another pb been a gd week hit a pb in every session, incline db 45kg x7 r +2.5 kg a little stuck know as that's the heaviest there lol

Foods going well slowly but it's all going down. Looking forward to weigh in on sat got to be up from last week.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Did shoulders tonight was also planing on doing triceps but ran out of time so gonna do them tomorrow morning

Another gd workout got a new pb on shoulder db press up to 42.5kgx5x2 sets although I was meant to do bb press but as squat rack was taken I did these.

The added rest pause sets and partials are really killing me got Doms everywhere but loving it.

Also couldn't help but weigh myself today I am 14.10 first thing in the morning will check again Monday after Sunday's cheat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Strong shoulder press :0

Put some good weight on!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Strong shoulder press :0
> 
> Put some good weight on!


Haha ya my love handles are out in force lol

Ya it's a gd one for me although think it shows I have a little imbalance as I can only flat chest press the 40s lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

U looking bloated or anything? I'm 186lbs today so held my weight for last 6 weeks.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U looking bloated or anything? I'm 186lbs today so held my weight for last 6 weeks.


Umm not sure def bloated at night time but in the morning before I eat I look ok it's a hard one really as I really struggle when I put weight on thinking its all fat as I use to be a big bloated mess lol as u saw from photo  so just forgetting about it really wearing lose clothes and staying away from mirror well till I have a little pump in the gym  lol

Done well in pct mate ! The scales will soon be flying up again, hows the new gym ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You have changed loads mate. Shud be proud!

New gym is awesome love it.

Pct pfffft what pct couldn't even tell I was on it other than my balls came back


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U looking bloated or anything? I'm 186lbs today so held my weight for last 6 weeks.


I am sending u a photo took it today let me know what u think


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> You have changed loads mate. Shud be proud!
> 
> New gym is awesome love it.
> 
> Pct pfffft what pct couldn't even tell I was on it other than my balls came back


Ya I am proud mate look like a different person compared to that photo I showed u.

Glad your enjoying the new gym bud u need to get yourself a training partner !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking awesome mate. Fking good job


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I train with my bro till September. Been blasting him but he's pushed me too so been good. He wants to run a cycle lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Starting to see some nice changes in chest Aswell so happy there


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

may as well upload photo

I remember u say he won'ts to get on a cycle go for it may as well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

He's only 19. I never mentioned peds to him. He don't know I have used them lol. Told him if he's gonna do it and won't jab just try var ed.

Good pic


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> He's only 19. I never mentioned peds to him. He don't know I have used them lol. Told him if he's gonna do it and won't jab just try var ed.
> 
> Good pic


Well if his diets ok and he dose some research then he may as well do a cycle

He's young but then again what can I say I am only 21 and I am using


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris, well done mate, look quite a bit bigger. That's a strong db press too, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Dom how u doing


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Chris, well done mate, look quite a bit bigger. That's a strong db press too, keep up the good work!!


Thanks bud how was your holiday ? Hope everything going well


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Hi Dom how u doing


Good ta mate, back from holiday and back to the gym. On keto again to undo some of my recent gluttony!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm most proud
> 
> That 15 st barrier about to get battered down. Achieving all u wanted, keep it going, now u know there are no limits
> 
> Don't dream it lock into your vision and get it !


Hell ya 15st is going down bud want to hit it before the 15th, easy!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha ya my love handles are out in force lol
> 
> Ya it's a gd one for me although think it shows I have a little imbalance as I can only flat chest press the 40s lol


I'm the same pal I'm much stronger on shoulders than I am chest!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

ditz said:


> I'm the same pal I'm much stronger on shoulders than I am chest!!


Haha it's strange but then I enjoy training shoulders the most

I might be able to match u at the next meet


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha it's strange but then I enjoy training shoulders the most
> 
> I might be able to match u at the next meet


Same again shoulders is by far my fav, even when scotts workout basically made us cry like little girls I loved it :lol:

I'm sure you will mate you weren't far off anyway..

We're all pushing for big things, game on


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A few updates

Sundays cheat was terrible had to go to work for 7 as there was a **** up was there nearly all day and when I got home went to bed. 

Anyway trained chest and biceps tonight hit a new pb on cables and all other weights the same

Shoulders where killing me tonight which sucks hopefully they'll be alright for heavy chest on thursday

Feeling great other wise and all foods going in took me 30 mins to eat my chicken and rice meal today lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> How's weight?


Not sure forgot to weigh myself will do it first thing in the morning and let you know, would imagine with Sundays crappie cheat for it to still be around 14.10


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Trained back yesterday was a gd workout cut my finger deep at work and struggled to grip bar but still hit same weight as last week so all gd there.

Today was meant to be legs but had a crazy day at work running around London so having a rest night and will hit them sat.

Oh and I think I've finally done it I now hate food!! But going to hit 15st if it kills me no giving up now


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Trained chest and biceps tonight hit a pb on everything  getting stronger, loving it

Food is still killing me feel so bloated and tired but going keep pushing on hope to hit 15st on Monday after my cheat day fingers cross't


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Nothing better than watching strength increase, good stuff mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Trained chest and biceps tonight hit a pb on everything  getting stronger, loving it
> 
> Food is still killing me feel so bloated and tired but going keep pushing on hope to hit 15st on Monday after my cheat day fingers cross't


You'll get used to the volume of food pal, will just take a while. Keep at it!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

ditz said:


> Nothing better than watching strength increase, good stuff mate


Ya it's good mate liking the strength increases.

Saw ur journal pics dam !! Well done bud


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You'll get used to the volume of food pal, will just take a while. Keep at it!


I hope so mate if not gonna have to get something to help, it's my fault I ask for more food lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya it's good mate liking the strength increases.
> 
> Saw ur journal pics dam !! Well done bud


Definitely!

These people that spout all the 'im a bodybuilder not a powerlifter' rubbish are either weak or liers :lol:

Thank you mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Trained chest and biceps tonight hit a pb on everything  getting stronger, loving it
> 
> Food is still killing me feel so bloated and tired but going keep pushing on hope to hit 15st on Monday after my cheat day fingers cross't


youll get it mate. eat like a fking beast this weekend lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was shoulders, again hit two pb's got the 45kg db out for shoulder press 3sets x5r now I've done that I am going back to the plan and doing standing bb shoulder press very happy with that tho. Also got +2.5kg on seated lat raises

That's a pb in every workout for the last two weeks ???? the added food and the mental drive from training with everyone is doing its job fingers cross't for Monday morning weigh in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wat did your weigh in mate?  doing good with strength


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Wat did your weigh in mate?  doing good with strength


Not saying mate  lost weight how the hell I did that I don't know went all out with my cheat day and been stuffing the food in during the week

Strengths still gd mate got another pb on chest tonight 

Looking bigger tho mate and condition is still good so can't complain really


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Thing is losing some water can make the scales lie. With a cheat you should be full though. Strange


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Thing is losing some water can make the scales lie. With a cheat you should be full though. Strange


Ya not sure sucks tho I mean for my cheat yesterday I had 





And a meaty pizza from morrisons plus 4 cans of monster would have fort my weight to have gone a little mad


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

No ****ing about there brother


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha no mate went for it, gonna try and eat a little more next week  something is def working tho strength up in every workout and still just as lean


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Not updated for a couple of days everything is all gd hit another pb on chest and two on back. Got an appointment on sat to get the knee finally sorted

Weight is 14.7 1/4 so a slight drop even after eating everything I could on my cheat day took some measurements this morning everything has increased so all gd there can't remember each one so will update that at another time


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

What's up with knee Chris?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> What's up with knee Chris?


It's been ****ed for ages mate and just getting worse hurts just to walk lately

Will let you know when I find out a little more on sat going threw a load of stuff as well elbows are a little sore and rotator cuffs as well lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> It's been ****ed for ages mate and just getting worse hurts just to walk lately
> 
> Will let you know when I find out a little more on sat going threw a load of stuff as well elbows are a little sore and rotator cuffs as well lol


Fu(k me, you're falling apart!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Fu(k me, you're falling apart!!


Feels like it mate lol not stopping me from lifting ATM just doing a load of warm ups but hopefully get it all sorted gonna get a joint sup at the weekend to help as well

Glad to see your back at it mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was chest and biceps good workout no PBS tonight tho struggled with grip as my hand looks like its been though a cheese grater thanks to a little trouble sat night  back tomorrow gonna be a little tricky 

Gonna chill out a little on the cheat day as well, will leave chocolate and stuff like that out and just have normal food as bodyfat is creeping up a little more than I like


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

What happened to the hand?

Yeah it can be easy to get carried away with the cheats!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> What happened to the hand?
> 
> Yeah it can be easy to get carried away with the cheats!


Ya have got a little carried away with the cheats but Gonna relax a little 

Oh Had a argument with Someone down the pub hit them and then went to hit them again and completely mist ended up going throw a window like a complete bell ! Lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya have got a little carried away with the cheats but Gonna relax a little
> 
> Oh Had a argument with Someone down the pub hit them and then went to hit them again and completely mist ended up going throw a window like a complete bell ! Lol


Whoops!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Whoops!!


Yep ! Should have walked away like a sensible person wouldn't look like such a tit


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update everything is going well food is still a mission but getting through it

So I've been nagging the gym owner for awhile to get heavier db and yesterday some 50kg ones showed up  . was meant to train chest and biceps tonight but as training partner bailed on me I did shoulders instead wonted to save chest for when I had a spotter for the 50s did a couple of warm up sets and fort fck it I am gonna try the 50s on db shoulder press got someone to spot me and got 5rs with a little help  dam there heavy !!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Quick update everything is going well food is still a mission but getting through it
> 
> So I've been nagging the gym owner for awhile to get heavier db and yesterday some 50kg ones showed up  . was meant to train chest and biceps tonight but as training partner bailed on me I did shoulders instead wonted to save chest for when I had a spotter for the 50s did a couple of warm up sets and fort fck it I am gonna try the 50s on db shoulder press got someone to spot me and got 5rs with a little help  dam there heavy !!


Fair funking play Chris! I'm struggling with the 32s at the mo on shoulders!!!

Nice one, have some reps mate!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Fair funking play Chris! I'm struggling with the 32s at the mo on shoulders!!!
> 
> Nice one, have some reps mate!


Thank u buddy they felt heavy as fck lol only did one set  will be a couple of weeks before they go up with out help.

Don't forget I am still eating to gain weight mate so should be getting stronger, can't wait to give them ago on chest tomorrow tho!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Thank u buddy they felt heavy as fck lol only did one set  will be a couple of weeks before they go up with out help.
> 
> Don't forget I am still eating to gain weight mate so should be getting stronger, can't wait to give them ago on chest tomorrow tho!


I think my best was 55s on chest when I did my one n only cycle years back.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I think my best was 55s on chest when I did my one n only cycle years back.


Well **** ya show off !! We don't even have db that heavy lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Well **** ya show off !! We don't even have db that heavy lol


Ha ha, wouldn't be able to do that now, can just manage the 45s. That was in a proper gym! I'm itching to do another cycle, but me n wife are trying for kids, so it'll have to wait for now!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Ha ha, wouldn't be able to do that now, can just manage the 45s. That was in a proper gym! I'm itching to do another cycle, but me n wife are trying for kids, so it'll have to wait for now!


Haha just get on cycle buddy

You've been trying for awhile mate hope it works out soon,


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd love to, but I'm not that selfish! Yep, the Mrs has even been prescribed Clomid by her doc!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I'd love to, but I'm not that selfish! Yep, the Mrs has even been prescribed Clomid by her doc!


Haha well best of luck mate

Will have to sort a session out soon mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> U getting your emails dude?


Hey, only got the one u just sent asking for update was there anymore ?

And just sent update should be with u now


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> The weak point one? Ill check now


Oh no mate haven't got that one


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update everything's good still alive just busy and can't be bothered to update in detail but still hitting PBS in every workout will try and get some photos up over the week to show where I am at.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Last update, I've left the team alpha love nest. Ive learned a lot since I started working with Scott and made some good gains stronger, bigger and holding better condition than when I started but all journeys must end at some point.

I am still aiming to compete next year so

I'll be hitting training and diet hard still ill start another journal at some point to continue tracking progress


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Last update, I've left the team alpha love nest. Ive learned a lot since I started working with Scott and made some good gains stronger, bigger and holding better condition than when I started but all journeys must end at some point.
> 
> I am still aiming to compete next year so
> 
> I'll be hitting training and diet hard still ill start another journal at some point to continue tracking progress


Good luck mate!


----------

